# The Biggest Loser: Couples-Entire Season Thread ***SPOILERS***



## USAFSSO

Thought we could do one thread again for the seasons run.


----------



## JimSpence

I'm rooting for Trent and his football buddy because he's from this area. He's worked for two local high schools.


----------



## Donbadabon

So far, there isn't a team that I 'hate'. At least, now that the old man is gone. He seemed pretty selfish to me, just doing his own thing, not considering about how it would affect his daughter.

I still wish they would get rid of the voting. Just make it so the team with the least amount of weight loss goes home.

Some of these people pulled some big numbers. But as always, they are going to get frustrated when they plateau.


----------



## USAFSSO

Are the producers messing with these people. 

Two women are all up in tears and are worried they wont make it. The get on the scale and one of the two has lost the required amount. Once they add the two together they end up in the top 5. 

It looks like someone behind the scenes pushes the buttons of a few of these emotional women.


----------



## jradosh

Donbadabon said:


> So far, there isn't a team that I 'hate'. At least, now that the old man is gone.


I'm not too crazy about the 'skinny' wife that nags her husband. OK, she's not skinny, but compared to him she's got less weight to lose. I don't remember the name or exactly what she said that made me dislike her... but I do.


----------



## gossamer88

Thank goodness for TiVo. These 2 hour episodes are needlessly too long!


----------



## JFriday

gossamer88 said:


> Thank goodness for TiVo. These 2 hour episodes are needlessly too long!


I don't know how people watch this in real time.


----------



## brnscofrnld

Anyone else find themselve looking at some of the contestants and trying to figure out which ones will look hot at the end?

I do... is that wrong

Anyway, I think Brittany from the blue team will look pretty good depending on how far they can make it.

I only wish i could take the time from work to do something like this.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Darn! I missed this. I'll have to go see if I can find it online somewhere.


----------



## DevdogAZ

I watched this last night for the first time. Only watched because my father-in-law went to high school with one of the contestants so he told us to watch.

It really seems counter-intuitive for this show to be an elimination show. If they're really interested in helping these people, I would think that creating some other format so that all the teams could stay the entire time would be more conducive to teaching them how to change their lifestyle. How much of a change is someone going to make if they get kicked off after a week or two? I'd think that would do more psychological damage and cause the opposite effect.


----------



## gossamer88

Hot4Bo said:


> Darn! I missed this. I'll have to go see if I can find it online somewhere.


It's possible Bravo may re-air it.


----------



## gossamer88

brnscofrnld said:


> Anyone else find themselve looking at some of the contestants and trying to figure out which ones will look hot at the end?
> 
> I do... is that wrong.


Hollie from last season was a good example of someone that potentially could look good and did:


----------



## dirtypacman

I admit it I watch 

Thank goodness for Tivo or this would be nothing but a flipper. Way too many commercials and some of the worst product placement since "Apprentice"

As of right now I am neutral to all teams and just hope its a fun season to watch.


----------



## laststarfighter

I hate the "need" for most reality shows to have a Survivor vote-off, especially this show. I used to be OK with it in the early seasons because the voted off contestants went to a secondary ranch to continue working out while the show was still taping. To send home the father-daughter team after only one week seems almost cruel. If the father loses over 50 lbs by the finale then I will be shocked.


----------



## brnscofrnld

gossamer88 said:


> Hollie from last season was a good example of someone that potentially could look good and did:


Yes she is. The picture on the right doesn't do her that much justice tho. She looked much better on the actual finally. She still looks good.


----------



## gchance

laststarfighter said:


> I hate the "need" for most reality shows to have a Survivor vote-off, especially this show. I used to be OK with it in the early seasons because the voted off contestants went to a secondary ranch to continue working out while the show was still taping. To send home the father-daughter team after only one week seems almost cruel. If the father loses over 50 lbs by the finale then I will be shocked.


I hate the voting off as well, it's stupid. I still watch for the motivational aspects, I work out so much better the day after watching! There's this mental thing I have, when I see all these morbidly obese people working out until they throw up, it makes me feel guilty and push myself harder in the gym.

After being voted off, they don't go to a secondary ranch, but the intent is they'll keep working out and dieting. At the finale they'll all come back and compete for a second prize, if it's like last season's, they'll get $100k if they win.

There's no way in hell the father/daughter team will win. He's a crotchety old man, compare him to Jerry from last season. Please.

Now for Hollie, also keep in mind she had some struggles unique to the other contestants last season. Her mother had a cancer remission and she left the campus to be with her; then later, her mother died. She still showed great losses in the end.

As far as length, this is the first episode I watched live. Usually I wait until about 45 minutes in and then skip through, but my wife promised she'd watch with me last night, and she gets tired early. We started watching about 20 minutes in and caught up about an hour in, then watched the rest live. If we'd been skipping around we would have had to watch MORE of it live. I think this one needed 2 hours but the others really don't; it's all the drama they manufacture for the weigh-ins, and having two of them in this episode just lends itself to length.

It's going to be an interesting season. And Bob said, "...at the end of the day" last night. I guess Jillian was right about her getting it from him, hehe.

Greg


----------



## USAFSSO

brnscofrnld said:


> Anyone else find themselve looking at some of the contestants and trying to figure out which ones will look hot at the end?


Of course. Don't know yet. Was watching the TBL: Australia marathon this weekend on Fox Reality--Fiona ended up extremely HOT

Before







After (loss of 65lbs)


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

USAFSSO said:


> Of course. Don't know yet. Was watching the TBL: Australia marathon this weekend on Fox Reality--Fiona ended up extremely HOT
> 
> Before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After (loss of 65lbs)


I liked her a bit better when she left the white house. Her figure looks better but now her face looks a bit too thin.

Interesting to see that they figured out water loading their first year and yet it never happened on the US version till year 4. Also interesting that they immediately implemented a rule that gave up your immunity if you recorded a weight gain while having immunity. They need to have that same rule for our version.


----------



## mattack

gossamer88 said:


> Hollie from last season was a good example of someone that potentially could look good and did:


That doctor who was on one of the previous ones.. wow..


----------



## sixseven

I missed the first episode. i would rent it on unbox if available, and nbc does not have on their site. Please PM if you can help me...


----------



## Havana Brown

brnscofrnld said:


> Anyone else find themselve looking at some of the contestants and trying to figure out which ones will look hot at the end?


Oh, I always do. I said all along in the last season thread that I knew Hollie would be hot in the end.

Soooo glade that whiney Neill is gone. He still didn't lose that much weight when he went home!


----------



## laststarfighter

Havana Brown said:


> Oh, I always do. I said all along in the last season thread that I knew Hollie would be hot in the end.
> 
> Soooo glade that whiney Neill is gone. He still didn't lose that much weight when he went home!


I feel sorry for his wife. She keeps apologizing for him and one day (if she hasn't already) realize that the majority opinion of him isn't some misunderstanding but the actual truth.

I love how guys like him think they are "working just as hard if not harder" than the rest of the contestants when we can all see it's not the case. And I can't believe nobody got on his case for putting his hands on the treadmill with less than 10 secs to go on his 5 min extension. I know I would have been yelling at him if I had to suffer for his laziness.


----------



## coolpenguin

laststarfighter said:


> I feel sorry for his wife. She keeps apologizing for him and one day (if she hasn't already) realize that the majority opinion of him isn't some misunderstanding but the actual truth.
> 
> I love how guys like him think they are "working just as hard if not harder" than the rest of the contestants when we can all see it's not the case. And I can't believe nobody got on his case for putting his hands on the treadmill with less than 10 secs to go on his 5 min extension. I know I would have been yelling at him if I had to suffer for his laziness.


yeah, Neil and his wife were on Ellen. soooooo freakin' annoying. i really don't think the show was edited to show his lack of effort.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

coolpenguin said:


> yeah, Neil and his wife were on Ellen. soooooo freakin' annoying. i really don't think the show was edited to show his lack of effort.


Sorry Neil, I hope the door doesn't hit you on the ass on the way out.!

BTW, I too think pretty early who will look good when they're done but imagination doesn't usually prepare you for the finale where some of them, both men and woman, look just amazing.


----------



## bareyb

Sometimes I have to put my hands down on the treadmill just to take some of the weight and pounding off my knees and back. There is something to be said for being safe. Then again, I'm dealing with two back surgeries in my past. I doubt I'd be a very good contestant on this show. Having said that, I didn't like Neils attitude. He has a "superiority complex". It's one thing to need a rest, but I always got the feeling that Neil didn't really want to be there.


----------



## coolpenguin

bareyb said:


> Sometimes I have to put my hands down on the treadmill just to take some of the weight and pounding off my knees and back. There is something to be said for being safe. Then again, I'm dealing with two back surgeries in my past. I doubt I'd be a very good contestant on this show. Having said that, I didn't like Neils attitude. He has a "superiority complex". It's one thing to need a rest, but I always got the feeling that Neil didn't really want to be there.


yes, but his seemed to happen A LOT! he always had that stinkin' smirk on his face, too.


----------



## mattack

I'm one of those people who keeps their hands on the treadmill all the time.. (when I have one... need to get another one, last one died)

But I'm mostly *walking* (~4mph), and hold on so I can more easily veg and watch TV.


----------



## bareyb

coolpenguin said:


> yes, but his seemed to happen A LOT! he always had that stinkin' smirk on his face, too.


I know! What was up with that? He just had this look like he knew something nobody else knew. He was obviously playing some other game, that in his mind he was winning.


----------



## craftassistant

I was shocked that Amanda did all the speaking to everyone and Neil just stood there basically. Then in the voting when he said " she is better at turning on the tears" OMG I wanted to hire her a divorce attorney. I can only imagine what the ride home was like after that statement. It is very sad how Neil let his "mental" blocks affect his performance and work on the ranch. The chat he and Jillian had was pretty good about him being scared about not having excuses etc.


Also I would really like to see more chats with the nutritionists and even counselors with the people. I mean mentally dropping 25lbs is alot to process. It is hard to truly switch the making excuses why people don't like you or you can't do something to when you are 40plus lbs lighter and not being able to use your weight as an excuse.

Does anyone know how many hours a day they truly work out? I know they mentioned having "homework". Have they ever really discussed what the homework is and what their answers are?


----------



## bareyb

craftassistant said:


> I was shocked that Amanda did all the speaking to everyone and Neil just stood there basically. Then in the voting when he said " she is better at turning on the tears" OMG I wanted to hire her a divorce attorney. I can only imagine what the ride home was like after that statement. It is very sad how Neil let his "mental" blocks affect his performance and work on the ranch. The chat he and Jillian had was pretty good about him being scared about not having excuses etc.
> 
> Also I would really like to see more chats with the nutritionists and even counselors with the people. I mean mentally dropping 25lbs is alot to process. It is hard to truly switch the making excuses why people don't like you or you can't do something to when you are 40plus lbs lighter and not being able to use your weight as an excuse.
> 
> Does anyone know how many hours a day they truly work out? I know they mentioned having "homework". Have they ever really discussed what the homework is and what their answers are?


I had forgotten about Neils remark. That was just more self destruction I'm afraid. I believe the biggest loser diet is posted on their website. At least it used to be... I work at 24 Hour Fitness and word around there is that they work out twice a day for 90 minutes at a pop. So 3 hours a day. Pretty brutal.


----------



## mattack

bareyb said:


> I work at 24 Hour Fitness and word around there is that they work out twice a day for 90 minutes at a pop. So 3 hours a day. Pretty brutal.


That's *all*? I thought it would be twice that for the massive weight loss some of them have made.

Gee, can you get us cheaper memberships? (just kidding)


----------



## bareyb

mattack said:


> That's *all*? I thought it would be twice that for the massive weight loss some of them have made.
> 
> Gee, can you get us cheaper memberships? (just kidding)


I've also heard rumors that they only eat about 1500 calories per day. Not sure how accurate that is, but combine that with 3 hours of exercise (roughly 1200 calories burned off?) and you begin to see how they get those numbers.

Back in the day (20 years ago) I could get people fantastic deals with no monthly fees. Ever since they merged with Family Fitness, it's all gone very corporate and even the sales guys have no control over the pricing any more. You get whatever deal corporate is running that week.


----------



## Havana Brown

bareyb said:


> I've also heard rumors that they only eat about 1500 calories per day. Not sure how accurate that is, but combine that with 3 hours of exercise (roughly 1200 calories burned off?) and you begin to see how they get those numbers.
> (


Neill and Amanda were on the Today show this morning and that's pretty much what they said. Amanda has lost almost as much weight as Neill. I can't believe that they said they work out 3-4 hours a day. Maybe at the ranch, but back home with a toddler?


----------



## 4inziksych

I can't figure out what's wrong with that freaky guy trainer. Why does he get so upset when they loose only 2lbs? Isn't that what's considered a healthy weight loss? I know this is a show and all, but you'd think if he's a real trainer he'd be a little concerned about what he's doing to them. Although if these people can loose this much weight, maybe all that stuff about losing 2lbs a week is just bunk. The other thing is though, sometimes people hit plateaus and even if they are starving and working out, they're just not going to loose much. How does he not know that? Every week, there he is with his mouth open like he just can't comprehend how they could be loosing and loosing and loosing and then one week they loose only 2lbs and he goes on and on about how disappointed he is. I know this week some of them did it on purpose, but I think usually it's just their bodies way of adjusting.


----------



## pendragn

4inziksych said:


> I can't figure out what's wrong with that freaky guy trainer. Why does he get so upset when they loose only 2lbs? Isn't that what's considered a healthy weight loss? I know this is a show and all, but you'd think if he's a real trainer he'd be a little concerned about what he's doing to them. Although if these people can loose this much weight, maybe all that stuff about losing 2lbs a week is just bunk. The other thing is though, sometimes people hit plateaus and even if they are starving and working out, they're just not going to loose much. How does he not know that? Every week, there he is with his mouth open like he just can't comprehend how they could be loosing and loosing and loosing and then one week they loose only 2lbs and he goes on and on about how disappointed he is. I know this week some of them did it on purpose, but I think usually it's just their bodies way of adjusting.


First, "lose" not "loose." Loose means not tight.

For the most part weight loss is simple mathematics, for the most part. You need to burn 3500 more calories than you consume to lose a pound of fat. Bob knows this. Bob also knows EXACTLY how many calories these people are consuming and EXACTLY how many calories they are burning. Have you noticed the little thing they're all wearing on their biceps when they're working out, it's called a body bug. They're very accurate at determining caloric burn by measuring sweat release, heart rate, body temperature, etc. Bob knows what they should be losing based on the math. That's why he's surprised. He's seen the numbers and know how much they should lose. Now, if the readings from the body bug all week are pointing to them only losing two pounds then he wouldn't be surprised at weigh in. But when the numbers all week are pointing to eight or 10 and they lose five, that's a different deal entirely.

tk


----------



## gossamer88

The Orange team is obviously the biggest threat and should've been dealt with. Also what's with feeling guilty for voting someone that wanted _*you*_ outta there first?!! Sheesh get a grip!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

pendragn said:


> First, "lose" not "loose." Loose means not tight.
> 
> For the most part weight loss is simple mathematics, for the most part. You need to burn 3500 more calories than you consume to lose a pound of fat. Bob knows this. Bob also knows EXACTLY how many calories these people are consuming and EXACTLY how many calories they are burning. Have you noticed the little thing they're all wearing on their biceps when they're working out, it's called a body bug. They're very accurate at determining caloric burn by measuring sweat release, heart rate, body temperature, etc. Bob knows what they should be losing based on the math. That's why he's surprised. He's seen the numbers and know how much they should lose. Now, if the readings from the body bug all week are pointing to them only losing two pounds then he wouldn't be surprised at weigh in. But when the numbers all week are pointing to eight or 10 and they lose five, that's a different deal entirely.
> 
> tk


I wondered what the device was. I assumed it was something like that. Checked the body bug web site. Cool tech but not cheap. I'm very surprised that with all the other product placement stuff, they've never talked about that ever. Expecially odd considering how important it has to be. I originally thought it was some kind of monitor to ensure that they weren't overdoing things exercise wise which would be important considering what poor shape some of them start in.


----------



## JLucPicard

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I'm very surprised that with all the other product placement stuff, they've never talked about that ever.


They probably had to pay for them!


----------



## 4inziksych

I don't get that though because most people who diet do plateau. It really rarely comes down to calories in calories used, it seems to me, especially when you've been losing steadily at enormous rates. Ask any dieter if they lose weight every week that they stay strictly on their diet and do their exercise.

The other thing is, if what you say is true, the why didn't they lose? Is it possible for them to be sneaking food? I figured everything they ate was monitored. There was obviously something they were doing because they admitted to doing it, but what was it?

Loose - ha I do that every time. That and typing "they're" for "their."


----------



## Cragmyre

They chugged down the weight in water before the weigh in. At least that is what they said they were going to do.


----------



## 4inziksych

Ah, I didn't hear that part, thanks. Was wondering about it.
I tend to FF through a lot of it, especially when they do that stupid cliffhanger before commercial then repeat the whole thing after the commercial. They should really cut the show down to 1 hour.


----------



## bareyb

JLucPicard said:


> They probably had to pay for them!


They probably did. I WORK at 24 Hr. Fitness and they won't even give the trainers or the instructors one for free. Tight bastidges. 

One thing I appreciated about this episode was the Pink Team calling them out on all the "happy BS" people say at the eliminations. Everyone knows why they are getting kicked off. I has nothing to do with who is going to do the best at home... Puhleese.


----------



## gchance

The Body Bugg is available separately, but within the context of the show it's a 24 Hour Fitness thing. 24 Hour fitness is the sponsor, not Body Bugg.



4inziksych said:


> I can't figure out what's wrong with that freaky guy trainer. Why does he get so upset when they loose only 2lbs? Isn't that what's considered a healthy weight loss? I know this is a show and all, but you'd think if he's a real trainer he'd be a little concerned about what he's doing to them.


To add a little to what pendragn said, these people are at the campus 24/7 and work out 4 to 5 hours PER DAY. Let's see you or I do that. It'd be virtually impossible, you'd either have to quit your job or spend every waking hour after work, working out. I struggle as it is to get in an hour a day!

If you wonder about the trainers and their attitudes, check out Jillian Michaels' radio show, available via podcast from KFI at http://2005.kfi640.com/cc-common/podcast/single_podcast.html?podcast=SUNDAY.xml. It's not online anymore, but there was one show back on May 20 where Bob was actually her guest and they went into detail about these things.

Greg


----------



## gchance

bareyb said:


> I've also heard rumors that they only eat about 1500 calories per day. Not sure how accurate that is, but combine that with 3 hours of exercise (roughly 1200 calories burned off?) and you begin to see how they get those numbers.
> 
> (


Incorrect. Last season two of the trainers were getting onto their people for not eating enough, I think B was eating like 1800 calories and Kim was getting onto him about how he needed to eat more like 2200. I don't remember the exact numbers but those sound about how it was.

Greg


----------



## gchance

4inziksych said:


> The other thing is, if what you say is true, the why didn't they lose? Is it possible for them to be sneaking food? I figured everything they ate was monitored. There was obviously something they were doing because they admitted to doing it, but what was it?


Everything PURCHASED is monitored, Bob & Jillian give shopping lists to the assistants who do the purchasing. The contestants, however, have access to anything that happens to be in the house at any time, and can sneak off to eat whenever they want. They can also sneak off to exercise, look at Paul working out in the early hours when everyone was asleep.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

gchance said:


> Incorrect. Last season two of the trainers were getting onto their people for not eating enough, I think B was eating like 1800 calories and Kim was getting onto him about how he needed to eat more like 2200. I don't remember the exact numbers but those sound about how it was.
> 
> Greg


1500 may be BS but it night not be. I normally stay someplace near that when I diet. I sometimes go up to 17 -1800 but not much over. Having said that, when you're exercising as much as they are, they will need more calories than standard diet + exercise or they wouldn't be able to do it day after day.

I do wonder how much info the Body Bugg gives them.... I read the web site and its' pretty interesting. The question is, do the participants see the data or just their trainers.


----------



## 4inziksych

gchance said:


> The Body Bugg is available separately, but within the context of the show it's a 24 Hour Fitness thing. 24 Hour fitness is the sponsor, not Body Bugg.
> 
> To add a little to what pendragn said, these people are at the campus 24/7 and work out 4 to 5 hours PER DAY. Let's see you or I do that. It'd be virtually impossible, you'd either have to quit your job or spend every waking hour after work, working out. I struggle as it is to get in an hour a day!
> 
> If you wonder about the trainers and their attitudes, check out Jillian Michaels' radio show, available via podcast from KFI at http://2005.kfi640.com/cc-common/podcast/single_podcast.html?podcast=SUNDAY.xml. It's not online anymore, but there was one show back on May 20 where Bob was actually her guest and they went into detail about these things.
> 
> Greg


So you're saying that because of the intensity of the exercise, their bodies don't go into plateau mode. I guess that's possible. It seems unreal to me when I see them losing so many pounds week after week, but they must be doing it (I have heard some people say though that it's more than week between weigh ins).


----------



## bareyb

gchance said:


> The Body Bugg is available separately, but within the context of the show it's a 24 Hour Fitness thing. 24 Hour fitness is the sponsor, not Body Bugg.
> 
> To add a little to what pendragn said, these people are at the campus 24/7 and work out 4 to 5 hours PER DAY. Let's see you or I do that. It'd be virtually impossible, you'd either have to quit your job or spend every waking hour after work, working out. I struggle as it is to get in an hour a day!
> 
> If you wonder about the trainers and their attitudes, check out Jillian Michaels' radio show, available via podcast from KFI at http://2005.kfi640.com/cc-common/podcast/single_podcast.html?podcast=SUNDAY.xml. It's not online anymore, but there was one show back on May 20 where Bob was actually her guest and they went into detail about these things.
> 
> Greg


3500 Calories = 1 pound of fat
5 hours exercise (best case) = 3500 calories (1 pound of fat)
Caloric intake per day = 1800 Calories

Some of these guys are losing up to 12 pounds per week. Based on the numbers above, how on earth can they do that if they are eating 1800 calories per day? It makes me wonder how accurate some of the numbers are. Any math wizzes around here care to do calculation on how many calories someone could eat and still lose 12 pounds in a week?


----------



## pendragn

Cragmyre said:


> They chugged down the weight in water before the weigh in. At least that is what they said they were going to do.


Water weighs roughly 8 pounds per gallon, so drinking a quart before weigh in would increase their weight by 2 pounds. They'll be able to sweat or pee that out pretty easily.


gchance said:


> Incorrect. Last season two of the trainers were getting onto their people for not eating enough, I think B was eating like 1800 calories and Kim was getting onto him about how he needed to eat more like 2200. I don't remember the exact numbers but those sound about how it was.
> 
> Greg


They need to keep the body burning fat. If your body thinks it's starving it will start conserving energy. Obviously that doesn't work with weight loss. Also, they should eat more frequently to keep their metabolism and blood sugar from dipping. I just got into the Biggest Loser this season, but I imagine that's why they were told to eat more. Also, your body uses food for two distinct functions. The first is obvious, fuel. The calories you consume are the energy your body uses to function. The second is raw materials. Your body needs nutrients to rebuild itself. This is very necessary for these guys considering how hard they work out. That might be another reason to make sure they're eating enough.



4inziksych said:


> So you're saying that because of the intensity of the exercise, their bodies don't go into plateau mode. I guess that's possible. It seems unreal to me when I see them losing so many pounds week after week, but they must be doing it (I have heard some people say though that it's more than week between weigh ins).


I think when it comes down to it it really is a calories in and out deal. You can't pull energy out of the air. Every step they take requires a certain amount of energy and that's got to come from somewhere.

tk


----------



## gchance

pendragn said:


> Also, your body uses food for two distinct functions. The first is obvious, fuel. The calories you consume are the energy your body uses to function. The second is raw materials. Your body needs nutrients to rebuild itself. This is very necessary for these guys considering how hard they work out. That might be another reason to make sure they're eating enough.


I do understand how it works. A lot of factors weigh in, not least of all being these peoples' weights to begin with. When Kim got onto B, he was over twice my size. His RMR would be MUCH higher than mine @ 160 lbs.

You can go on all day about 3500 calories being 1 pound, but that's on paper. In the real world things like storing fat and burning muscle mass all work into the deal.

Greg


----------



## DevdogAZ

bareyb said:


> 3500 Calories = 1 pound of fat
> 5 hours exercise (best case) = 3500 calories (1 pound of fat)
> Caloric intake per day = 1800 Calories
> 
> Some of these guys are losing up to 12 pounds per week. Based on the numbers above, how on earth can they do that if they are eating 1800 calories per day? It makes me wonder how accurate some of the numbers are. Any math wizzes around here care to do calculation on how many calories someone could eat and still lose 12 pounds in a week?


You're not including in your calculations the number of calories burned by the body in a given day without doing any exercise. Depending on the height/weight of the individual, that number is somewhere around 2000 calories per day.


----------



## bareyb

DevdogAZ said:


> You're not including in your calculations the number of calories burned by the body in a given day without doing any exercise. Depending on the height/weight of the individual, that number is somewhere around 2000 calories per day.


That's the one piece of the puzzle I didn't have. Even if you add 2000 calories per day and add that to the 1700 or so they burn off (3500 less 1800 caloric intake), it's still only about one pound max per day so there's still some numbers that aren't adding up somewhere... I've always felt the amount of "calories burned" they claim for working out have been underestimated. Maybe that's it...


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

gchance said:


> The Body Bugg is available separately, but within the context of the show it's a 24 Hour Fitness thing. 24 Hour fitness is the sponsor, not Body Bugg.
> 
> If you wonder about the trainers and their attitudes, check out Jillian Michaels' radio show, available via podcast from KFI at http://2005.kfi640.com/cc-common/podcast/single_podcast.html?podcast=SUNDAY.xml. It's not online anymore, but there was one show back on May 20 where Bob was actually her guest and they went into detail about these things.
> 
> Greg


KFI's web site is a mess and if that podcast is there, I can't find it.



DevdogAZ said:


> You're not including in your calculations the number of calories burned by the body in a given day without doing any exercise. Depending on the height/weight of the individual, that number is somewhere around 2000 calories per day.


At the weight of most of those people, their daily base would likely be much higher. I know that when I'm not dieting, I can easily stay at the high 2000's in calories almost forever without gaining weight. Cut that in half, add 3500 per day in exercise, plus the increased metabolic due to the exercise, and 10 lbs or more certainly is sustainable for a while. Clearly as you lose weight, it gets harder but this is certainly not the way most people have the time or discipline to lose weight.


----------



## mattack

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I'm very surprised that with all the other product placement stuff, they've never talked about that ever. Expecially odd considering how important it has to be.


It was mentioned briefly on one episode. I seem to remember the female trainer talking with two of the women one time about it.


----------



## mattack

gchance said:


> I struggle as it is to get in an hour a day!


Wow, if you're on a Tivo community board, presumably you have a Tivo and thus watch TV.. The only way I could make myself work out was by doing it while I was watching TV. (I got myself up to ~80 minutes a day -- mostly walking ~4 mph admittedly.. need new treadmill.)

so it seems to me like you definitely have the time.


----------



## mattack

gchance said:


> If you wonder about the trainers and their attitudes, check out Jillian Michaels' radio show, available via podcast from KFI at http://2005.kfi640.com/cc-common/podcast/single_podcast.html?podcast=SUNDAY.xml. It's not online anymore, but there was one show back on May 20 where Bob was actually her guest and they went into detail about these things.


do you have the file saved?


----------



## mattack

IJustLikeTivo said:


> KFI's web site is a mess and if that podcast is there, I can't find it.


It is a mess, but the provided link shows a whole bunch of specific episodes, and there IS a podcast link for 'each' one.. http://2005.kfi640.com/podcast/SUNDAY.xml

But unfortunately that subscribes to ALL of the shows. I see no way to subscribe just to her show.

Oh yeah -- none of the online sites have full episodes of this show, right? I looked around a bit and couldn't find any. For some reason I thought last night's was 1 hour (and recorded on my non-Tivo due to space issues), so I missed about ~35 mins before I realized it really was an hour.


----------



## gchance

Wow. Yes, I have a Tivo. Yes, I watch TV. No, I can't work out or do the treadmill while watching because there's my wife to consider. That treadmill is pretty loud. It's also in the other room with a TV that ONLY has a DVD player on it. The time I watch TV is typically with her, a few hours in the evening.

Exercise is a HUGE struggle for me, I have no problem with motivation most days. The only time I can consistently work out is lunch. We have a workout room at my job, so I squeeze it in there; with shorter workouts I can jog after, but the longer ones I have to JUST do weights. While I get off work at 4:30, I'm a commuter and don't get home until somewhere between 5:30 and 6. I then have dinner and family time, which sometimes can involve exercise but mainly it's just spending time together. The kids go to bed at 7:30 but if you have kids (it sounds like you probably don't), they really aren't "down" until 8 to 8:30. Then I watch TV for an hour or two with my wife. She goes to bed at that point, and about 3/4 of the time I join her. That's not consistent enough to squeeze in working out.

Yes, I have the one show saved. In fact, I have two shows with Bob on it, they were two weeks in a row. The first week, Bob was on the phone driving down the freeway, the second he was in-studio. I hadn't even though of this before... I put both up for download:

http://www.thechances.com/JillianMichaels/

If you want me to put more shows on there I can, I have about 40 of them saved.

I agree, KFI's site is not only a mess but the XML is slow to respond as well. What they do is have all their Sunday shows on the one page, organized by date. You can get Leo Laporte's on there as well.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

mattack said:


> It is a mess, but the provided link shows a whole bunch of specific episodes, and there IS a podcast link for 'each' one.. http://2005.kfi640.com/podcast/SUNDAY.xml
> 
> But unfortunately that subscribes to ALL of the shows. I see no way to subscribe just to her show.
> 
> Oh yeah -- none of the online sites have full episodes of this show, right? I looked around a bit and couldn't find any. For some reason I thought last night's was 1 hour (and recorded on my non-Tivo due to space issues), so I missed about ~35 mins before I realized it really was an hour.


Yes, I used the link but it stops short of shows from May 20th which is the date you mentioned.


----------



## gchance

Oh here's something funny about that radio show. Two weeks ago a couple of the contestants called Jillian when they were about to go to a spin class. Jillian was all excited, but kept trying to keep it generic because of the lag time between now and when it airs. She said something like, "So are you and... oh... wow shut up, Jillian, shut up! The viewers don't know who's been eliminated and who hasn't!" You could tell who they were but I think the call was before the show even aired. It might have been the December 31 episode, I forget.

Anyway the show's neat. I enjoy listening to it.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

gchance said:


> http://www.thechances.com/JillianMichaels/
> 
> If you want me to put more shows on there I can, I have about 40 of them saved.
> 
> I agree, KFI's site is not only a mess but the XML is slow to respond as well. What they do is have all their Sunday shows on the one page, organized by date. You can get Leo Laporte's on there as well.
> 
> Greg


Thanks, I also listen to Leo, but I get his via itunes which is SOOO much easier.


----------



## mattack

gchance said:


> Wow. Yes, I have a Tivo. Yes, I watch TV. No, I can't work out or do the treadmill while watching because there's my wife to consider. That treadmill is pretty loud.
> ....
> Yes, I have the one show saved. In fact, I have two shows with Bob on it, they were two weeks in a row. The first week, Bob was on the phone driving down the freeway, the second he was in-studio. I hadn't even though of this before... I put both up for download:
> 
> http://www.thechances.com/JillianMichaels/
> 
> If you want me to put more shows on there I can, I have about 40 of them saved.


I don't really need any more, at least not now.. thanks for these ones.

I still think treadmills aren't *that* loud. You have a different opinion.. ok.. but seriously, that's a way to get some extra "free" time to exercise.

Wow, you go to bed early! (I know that I'm an extreme late night person.)


----------



## bengalfreak

gchance said:


> Incorrect. Last season two of the trainers were getting onto their people for not eating enough, I think B was eating like 1800 calories and Kim was getting onto him about how he needed to eat more like 2200. I don't remember the exact numbers but those sound about how it was.
> 
> Greg


1500 K is for the women. The guys eat more like 2000. Considering what they burn, they are still in a major calorie deficit each day.


----------



## JaneiR36

The big initial weight loss might be partly due to reduced salt intake. We are, afterall 70&#37; water and the body needs to maintain a certain solution condusive to its functions. Our typical diets here include very large amounts of salt, especially when you consider fast food restaurants that oversalt both as preservatives and for taste. Healthier meals will in general cut down on salt intake, at which point the body no longer needs to hold so much water to achieve the same optimal solution. I read about this in a book I probably still have around here someplace...


----------



## craftassistant

I just watched last night's episode. That was certainly emotionally draining.

Did you all see that they are accepting applications for couple losers again? Would you apply?


----------



## Sandlapper

Yeah, I'm kinda bummed they're doing another couples season. I personally like the individual style.


----------



## mattack

"David and Golilah" (approx spelling).

That's sure what it sounded like one of the guys said in the 'confessional' segment. I rewound a bunch of times, but I didn't turn on CC.


----------



## Jayjoans

^^^
That's what we heard too. That yellow couple is a waste, gimme back pink anyday, I'm tired of the crying wife and the puppy dog husband. Go home already.


----------



## craftassistant

I would love it if in a few weeks we had a catch up segment with the at home teams to see how they were doing.

How did everyone like the first challenge? I missed what Jillian was crying about. What was it?


----------



## LlamaLarry

I'm still not clear what Jedi mind trick the Orange team used to convince everyone that Pink was the big threat for the quick out vs themselves. Like Dan said, he has been part of the Biggest Loser of the Week three times out of 5... I miss me some Bettie Sue.


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah I miss Bette Sue. I wish the purple team had gone home last week, but oh well.

I hope Dan goes far in this. It is nice to see a young person being so into this. I mean the others are young as well for previous winners, but Dan is just starting out. Jackie will go far too I think unless continues ticking off people.


----------



## Havana Brown

When they brought out the trainers for the challenge the first thing I noticed was how tiny Jillian was standing next to Bob. I never thought Bob was a tall guy, but he must be about a foot taller than her. Then the escalator challenge? Poor Jillian and her short legs, not fair at all! I was really hoping the black team would pull off big numbers this week since Jillian has always been a good motivator. I want Brittney to do well. Glad to see Jen go home. Her partner is gonna look great when she's finished losing weight.

As for the yellow team, I can't stand them. When they're up for elimination they're all whiny and begging to stay, and when they're the biggest loser they're all high and mighty cause they're calling the shots.


----------



## JaneiR36

I didn't get the choice of Jenn for being voted off. She dropped high numbers two weeks in a row and is one of the heavier girls. Brittany lost only two pounds even though she was one of the ones that threw the #'s with water weight the week before. How come she was kept but Jenn was kicked off? Very odd.


----------



## Havana Brown

JaneiR36 said:


> I didn't get the choice of Jenn for being voted off. She dropped high numbers two weeks in a row and is one of the heavier girls. Brittany lost only two pounds even though she was one of the ones that threw the #'s with water weight the week before. How come she was kept but Jenn was kicked off? Very odd.


Didn't she have immunity?


----------



## JaneiR36

It _was _a two hour show, so I could have missed something  But I thought Maggie (Jenn's best friend) was the one with immunity. Which is why I thought it was really cold when she wasn't sympathetic to Jenn's being scared that she would be kicked off saying that's the same boat they're always in every week. Of course she wouldn't be scared, she couldn't be voted off!


----------



## bengalfreak

Jayjoans said:


> ^^^
> That's what we heard too. That yellow couple is a waste, gimme back pink anyday, I'm tired of the crying wife and the puppy dog husband. Go home already.


I'm exactly the opposite. Yellow is my favorite team and I couldn't get pink off the show fast enough. The only ones I wanted gone faster than pink was Neil and his wife.


----------



## gchance

bengalfreak said:


> I'm exactly the opposite. Yellow is my favorite team and I couldn't get pink off the show fast enough. The only ones I wanted gone faster than pink was Neil and his wife.


My wife and I were the same way. Betty Sue was so whiny, always making faces, she acted like 6-year-old. My wife always complained every time she was onscreen.

Greg


----------



## tivooop

I was kind of disappointed that we didn't get to see Bob's reaction to some of his teams throwing the weigh-in the week before by drinking the water. Since he warned the team early on that he would be upset if there were games being played and he wasn't let in on it, I figured he would have had something to say.

It was also interesting that the Best Friends team argued that they always give it their all, when they were one of the teams purposely not losing weight the week before.


----------



## pendragn

tivooop said:


> It was also interesting that the Best Friends team argued that they always give it their all, when they were one of the teams purposely not losing weight the week before.


I see your point and I thought the same thing too. But in her defense she did lose the weight, she just covered it up with water. The water weight goes away pretty quickly and won't hurt her overall weight loss.

tk


----------



## Havana Brown

Uh, Jackie, have you never watched Survivor? This is a game. You do whatever it takes. You think those big boys were gonna tell you to your face you were going home?

I just read on IMDB that Jillian is co-owner of Sky Sport in Beverly Hills. That's from the show on Brave, Work Out. :up:


----------



## gchance

Havana Brown said:


> Uh, Jackie, have you never watched Survivor? This is a game. You do whatever it takes. You think those big boys were gonna tell you to your face you were going home?
> 
> I just read on IMDB that Jillian is co-owner of Sky Sport in Beverly Hills. That's from the show on Brave, Work Out. :up:


Was. She sold her share a while ago, on her radio show she talks about how she's too busy to do anything like that now.

Yes, it's a game. It's also a game that is full of itself, wanting everyone to see the amazing transformations and motivate people. Being too Survivor-like defeats that purpose. That's one reason I didn't start watching until last season. The vote-offs and temptations REALLY annoy me.

Greg


----------



## JaneiR36

Havana Brown said:


> Uh, Jackie, have you never watched Survivor? This is a game. You do whatever it takes. You think those big boys were gonna tell you to your face you were going home?


I'd probably have given the same answer as the guys in real life. How dare she ask them to swear on their kids' lives?!? WTH? That's the kind of thing that has meaning when volunteered, not when demanded!

But truth be told, she probably just made it easy for them to vote her off without ever having to mention a reason that would have crossed all of their minds: This is the Big Boys team, so let's seize the opportunity to get rid of the girl. She's been doing well, but I'm just sayin'


----------



## LlamaLarry

I also hate the "Hey, let me vote you out because you are homesick" angle when the target is scrambling. I get that some people get homesick/lonely, but these contestants re their with this family members/BFF , so how bad could it be? I could see if Brittany or Bernie wanted some time with someone close to them, but the others *brought* their support person.

Umm, and WTH with the Paul taking a dump on Kelly's video from her boyfriend? I get that they only divorced in 2006 (after 7 years), but he better put that torch away before he gets home or else I expect a house call from Kelly's new man.


----------



## Crrink

LlamaLarry said:


> I also hate the "Hey, let me vote you out because you are homesick" angle when the target is scrambling. I get that some people get homesick/lonely, but these contestants re their with this family members/BFF , so how bad could it be? I could see if Brittany or Bernie wanted some time with someone close to them, but the others *brought* their support person.
> 
> Umm, and WTH with the Paul taking a dump on Kelly's video from her boyfriend? I get that they only divorced in 2006 (after 7 years), but he better put that torch away before he gets home or else I expect a house call from Kelly's new man.


We only got to see the very beginning of Paul's reaction because NBC had to cut away for BREAKING ELECTION COVERAGE.
Anyone care to do a quick recap?


----------



## gchance

My local affiliate didn't show last week's at all. They're showing it tomorrow night at 11:30pm.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

LlamaLarry said:


> Umm, and WTH with the Paul taking a dump on Kelly's video from her boyfriend? I get that they only divorced in 2006 (after 7 years), but he better put that torch away before he gets home or else I expect a house call from Kelly's new man.


It's pretty clear that they two of them haven't worked it out. He clearly still has it for her and she wouldn't have come if she still didn't care about him. She's got some passive aggressive stuff going on where she really enjoyed first seeing him suffer and then smacking him down for admitting it. I want them both gone.


----------



## bareyb

IJustLikeTivo said:


> It's pretty clear that they two of them haven't worked it out. He clearly still has it for her and she wouldn't have come if she still didn't care about him. She's got some passive aggressive stuff going on where she really enjoyed first seeing him suffer and then smacking him down for admitting it. I want them both gone.


Yeah those two make me throw up in my mouth a little. Something really sick going on there and I'd just as soon they went their separate ways.

I'm guessing his main motivation for all of this is to get "her" back. I have no idea what her main motivation is... Maybe to torture ex-hubby _and_ current boyfriend at the same time?


----------



## mattack

I just watched this ep.. BTW, Jillian said that they sometimes work up to 6 hrs/day.


----------



## craftassistant

I am bummed that Jackie was voted off, but I am so happy to hear that she has lost alot of weight. I wouldn't be surprised if she won the 100k at the end. I hope that Dan continues working hard and losing. 

I loved the food challenge this week. That was kinda of cool. 

Kelly laid into Paul about him spoiling her gift from home etc. The bf said stuff about missing her at night and kissing her etc. Paul said he still loved her in his confessional thing. 

I wonder what will happen this coming week. The game is shifting that is for sure. I was shocked about how little Brittany and Kelly were eating. I think it was Brittany who said 500 calories at most.....how could she not pass out after working out that hard. 

It will also be interesting to see how what's his face does with the stress facture. How he pulled off that big of a loss is perplexing to me. Maybe he cheated in the middle of the night and worked out.


----------



## gchance

That's funny, this thread got bumped just as I was going to post. My local affiliate did show it at 11:30 last night, I got to watch tonight.

Someone on another board said, "Oooh, watch this one closely, what comes around goes around!" Yeah.

As I watched, I told my wife, her son's next week's voteoff.



Spoiler



Judging from the preview, I may be wrong. Then again, NBC loves showing things out of order and out of context in the previews.



Kelly laid into Paul for good reason. He steps on her every chance he gets, look at the balance beam challenge thing. He wouldn't let her play until the end, to which she hung her head and said, "Okay." He also did that back in the first episode, when he wanted to vote a person off, she wanted someone else, but hung her head and said, "Okay." She finally got the opportunity to put him in his place properly. "I have to see that guy kissing my wife!" Drives me up the wall when guys do that. I was so young when my uncle divorced his wife that I don't even remember her, yet to his dying day he still called her his "wife". Get over it, Paul.

The undereating is very typical of people who try too hard to lose weight. Once Jillian got onto them, check the losses this week! Lesson learned, hopefully for the audience as much as the contestants.

Mark pulled of that big a loss because he worked his ass off. Doing cardio with your legs is NOT the only way to do it. Last season's winner, Bill, had two or three surgeries on his knees prior to being on the show. According to Jillian on her radio show, he was in agony most of the time when he would work out. I heard him interviewed in a podcast where he said that all his workouts were pretty much like the ones Mark was doing after his fracture.

BTW you're also forgetting about the food challenge! Mark ate well over 1000 calories in Rolo's and STILL showed great numbers. Here's something funny, when they showed the chocolates I was thinking they had to be about 25 calories apiece. BAM, they were 26.

Great episode!

Greg


----------



## craftassistant

what a good episode. So many dynamics went on tonight...thoughts?

I think I am ready for Kelly to leave though.


----------



## rickmeoff

im so sick of kelly. she whines and cries, and cries and whines. only reason i wanted blue team to lose was so they could finally get rid of her......shes annoying.

i like how some of them told their innermost secrets to jillians mom: "nobody knows this about me, ive not even told my closest friend." well, you just told 11 million people, so i think the cats outta the bag, lol.


----------



## laststarfighter

Next week's episode is going to be EPIC. I can't wait.

As for the Kelly and Paul drama. I think this is the most interesting storyline of the whole show. I love it. I hope they never get voted off for the entertainment value. In fact, I hope they do what they did last year and have their loved ones come share a meal with them in the same room. That way we can get nice close ups of Paul sitting with his girlfriend and totally ignoring her as he stares at Kelly cooing over her boyfriend. 

Yes, I'm heartless.


----------



## JaneiR36

I wish she could have just been happy for them. Some of the guys reached some pretty decent milestones and it was definitely annoying for someone to just keep crying and crying throughout.

They tried to fake us out about who won the weigh-in, but some of the people narrating just couldn't hide the smiles on their faces when saying how scared they were when they knew they were going to lose! It's almost like previous seasons when they'd show the person voted off cool clothes, hair and makeup done and totally not looking like a wretch 

Can't believe what Bob did!


----------



## craftassistant

Ok I forgot what did Bob do?

I was impressed with the chats with Jillian's mom. They are all very true and probably apply to so many people watching.


----------



## vikingguy

Jillian is truely and amazing trainer. Her team had no business winning any weigh in let alone 2 in a row. I am not sure if she is better at dialing in the diets or if she can just push people in the gym better than bob. My guess is she is better with the diets. The week they lost she concentrated on that because many admitted to under eating. I hope that is a lesson to many who are trying to lose weight. You need to eat to lose fat. If I was on the show though I would have to go with bob. I really push my self to the limit in the gym. A trainer like jillian would push me to hurting my self honestly. Lots of times I am my own worst enemy part of the reason my knee is hurt again.


----------



## vikingguy

craftassistant said:


> Ok I forgot what did Bob do?
> 
> I was impressed with the chats with Jillian's mom. They are all very true and probably apply to so many people watching.


I think it does the mental part is the most under rated aspect of losing and keeping it off. Still if any of the contestants go back to any sort of normal diet they will put it back on. For people that big including me it has to be a life style change. There is no going back or else the pounds will come back.


----------



## bareyb

vikingguy said:


> A trainer like jillian would push me to hurting my self honestly. Lots of times I am my own worst enemy part of the reason my knee is hurt again.


I said the exact same thing to my wife tonight. I would do much better with Bob. I'd let Jillian talk me into being a hero and I'd mess up my back or knees for sure. I have to watch it as it is. Then again, I've had two back surgeries and they'd probably never take me on this show in a million years. 

By the way vikingguy, be sure to stop in at the 2008 weight loss thread if you need support. It's a little dead right now, but there's still a few of us in there fighting the good fight. It gets really lively in there around May.


----------



## JaneiR36

craftassistant said:


> Ok I forgot what did Bob do?
> 
> I was impressed with the chats with Jillian's mom. They are all very true and probably apply to so many people watching.


Bob walked out on his team right after the last person weighed! Seemed kinda rude but I guess he's so sick of losing!!!!

The conversations with Jill's Mom were interesting... every single affliction known to mankind came right back to food...


----------



## LlamaLarry

I only watched it half asleep this morning, but why would Bob have left before Jay weighed in? Jay had to lose 5# for the win right? I would have bet he could cover that loss, but then again maybe Bob is a tad better at that than I.


----------



## bareyb

JaneiR36 said:


> Bob walked out on his team right after the last person weighed! Seemed kinda rude but I guess he's so sick of losing!!!!
> 
> The conversations with Jill's Mom were interesting... every single affliction known to mankind came right back to food...


We were wondering if perhaps he felt for a moment that the guy had not tried very hard or was using "strategy" since he had immunity that week? He kind of had that "disgusted" look like he felt something was awry.


----------



## gchance

They don't necessarily put it into the show, but both trainers take the individuals into consideration. You see them working out hard and being pushed, but not all the time, and certainly only certain ones. For instance Mark, who has a stress fracture, hasn't been working out as hard. They just didn't show his workout as much. 

I dunno about rude with Bob, the trainers are human too.

And I'll say it too, vikingguy, get your butt over to the Health & Well Being thread! Before you do though, you might want to look through the archives at the Weight Loss threads from '05, '06, & '07. Many of us who aren't still on the rapidly downward (and sometimes upward) spiral outlined our losses in those threads.  Just let it be known that we're here for support.

Greg


----------



## vikingguy

gchance said:


> They don't necessarily put it into the show, but both trainers take the individuals into consideration. You see them working out hard and being pushed, but not all the time, and certainly only certain ones. For instance Mark, who has a stress fracture, hasn't been working out as hard. They just didn't show his workout as much.
> 
> I dunno about rude with Bob, the trainers are human too.
> 
> And I'll say it too, vikingguy, get your butt over to the Health & Well Being thread! Before you do though, you might want to look through the archives at the Weight Loss threads from '05, '06, & '07. Many of us who aren't still on the rapidly downward (and sometimes upward) spiral outlined our losses in those threads.  Just let it be known that we're here for support.
> 
> Greg


I checked it out good place to talk about weight issues. I lost my 150 now it is the last 20 pounds of fat I need to get motivated to get after. I get to a certain point and just don't have the drive to go beyond that gets to hard. I usually just do a bulk cycle lol advantage of being a guy. I am hoping this year to push past that point.


----------



## bareyb

vikingguy said:


> I checked it out good place to talk about weight issues. I lost my 150 now it is the last 20 pounds of fat I need to get motivated to get after. I get to a certain point and just don't have the drive to go beyond that gets to hard. I usually just do a bulk cycle lol advantage of being a guy. I am hoping this year to push past that point.


I'm in exactly the same boat, vikingguy. I lost 110 lbs almost FIVE years ago and I still haven't been able to stay motivated long enough to lose that last 20! I just keep see-sawing in a 15 lb. range and never moving any farther up or down. Which is actually about the healthiest I've been in a long time. However, I'm hoping by "getting after it" in the winter I'll have the momentum to blow past my old barriers this summer and finally make the goal weight I set 5 years ago. I hope we are both successful. Good luck to you.


----------



## craftassistant

So has anyone watched last night's episode yet? 

All I have to say is that I am darn proud of the majority of everyone who went home and lost. But the one person who so ticked me off and doesn't deserve to be there anymore-Paul. What the hell was he thinking when he was home??????????


----------



## pendragn

His character really changed in last night's episode. I had been a big fan of him until last night. He got dumb, weak willed and whiny. Sounds like he already knew he was going based on wearing the yellow shirt. Seeing the Blue team's huge numbers made me skeptical. Part of me wonders if they didn't throw last week's weigh in because Trent wanted to go home. 17 pounds in one week? Holy Crap!

tk


----------



## JFriday

craftassistant said:


> So has anyone watched last night's episode yet?
> 
> All I have to say is that I am darn proud of the majority of everyone who went home and lost. But the one person who so ticked me off and doesn't deserve to be there anymore-Paul. What the hell was he thinking when he was home??????????


But he still lost 5 pounds. He lost more than Brittany and as much as Bernie. He did look like a whiney little girl though in the elimination.


----------



## gchance

vikingguy said:


> I checked it out good place to talk about weight issues. I lost my 150 now it is the last 20 pounds of fat I need to get motivated to get after. I get to a certain point and just don't have the drive to go beyond that gets to hard. I usually just do a bulk cycle lol advantage of being a guy. I am hoping this year to push past that point.


BTW, you might want to check out Jillian Michaels's book Making the Cut, it's exactly what you (and I) need to do, lose that last bit of weight. Seriously, it's designed to lose the last 15 to 20 pounds. Be forewarned, it'll kick your ass. But you wouldn't expect less from Jillian, right?

I have the book and have been reading it, I'm going to start the workouts once my current plan is complete in about 2 or 3 weeks.

Greg


----------



## gchance

craftassistant said:


> So has anyone watched last night's episode yet?
> 
> All I have to say is that I am darn proud of the majority of everyone who went home and lost. But the one person who so ticked me off and doesn't deserve to be there anymore-Paul. What the hell was he thinking when he was home??????????


Normally I'm not happy about anyone leaving, but Paul's true feelings were shown last night during the ENTIRE episode. Just about everything pointed to his exit:

- He didn't call Jillian
- He didn't take Jillian's calls
- He pigged out while home, which the others didn't know about but still
- He slapped the faces of everyone else on his team by wearing yellow
- Once again, he badly influenced his ex-wife, intimidating her into voting for someone else

But perhaps the biggest thing that pissed me off was when we got to see his girlfriend. Remember all his boo-hoo'ing about having to see his "wife" kissing "that man"? Yeah. Uh-huh, good job Paul. Your new girlfriend seems subservient enough, she already knows you're still in love with your ex and stays with you. Just wait until she sees you fawning over her the whole show and crying over her kissing her boyfriend.

Incidentally, I can see Paul's ex-wife doing much better with him gone.

I don't see that the blue team threw last week's weigh in, there wasn't really anything in it for them. I knew Mark's brother (geez forget his name) would throw up high numbers, that happens with weight loss... none or hardly any and then WHAM make up for it later. The numbers are just higher here because of compressed time and the sheer amount of work they put into it.

Overall though, good episode. Now next week:



Spoiler



The only thing I can see happening is Mark has to bow out because he re-injured himself in Vegas bigtime.



Greg


----------



## gchance

Oh by the way, I know I mentioned Jillian's radio show before. This week on the show she more or less admitted that a woman can't win. It was in an offhand comment about male vs. female weight loss on The Biggest Loser. Something like, "I'm helping men lose 100 pounds and women lose 65 pounds."

Greg


----------



## JaneiR36

Gee, I wish I were a charming little girl from California so I could lose 2 pounds every week and not even have a single person say they'll vote me off. 

Right on, Paul. Regardless of his attitude, they were voting him off, and it took them all of two seconds to decide it and come out smiling (whereas most decisions of whom to eliminate have some element of somberness). Kelly tried to play nice and say she was on the Black team regardless of who's friends with whom, but who do you think will get voted off next week if they lose the weigh in again?


----------



## craftassistant

Yeah next week should be good. I agree with you Greg about what the outcome might be. 

I just didn't like how Paul just ignored Jillian's calls etc. Sure he needs to do it on his own..but my gawd hello they had cameras and you pigged out in front of them. It wasn't a kiddie size diet coke..it ws the extra jumbo size of Coke and the wings and wings. 

I do think Kellie will do better without Paul there. I hope they all mesh this week though. 

I was happy that Dan lost so much weight at home. I think in the end he and Jackie will go the furtherest in life losing and keeping the weight off.


----------



## domat

craftassistant said:


> Yeah next week should be good. I agree with you Greg about what the outcome might be.
> 
> I just didn't like how Paul just ignored Jillian's calls etc. Sure he needs to do it on his own..but my gawd hello they had cameras and you pigged out in front of them. It wasn't a kiddie size diet coke..it ws the extra jumbo size of Coke and the wings and wings.
> 
> I do think Kellie will do better without Paul there. I hope they all mesh this week though.


The question is did he really pig out or was that just editing. He did admit to drinking to much soda but my guess is he had one or 2 wings and a bite of that cake if any. We only see him eat one wing. They just showed that same scene over and over.

I don't understand the problem with his yellow shirt considering he was right. If they were thinking team and winning then he had to stay, if they were thinking friendship and not team he was to be let go. He was let go.

Lets not forget they made the decision before they saw him wearing the yellow shirt.


----------



## bareyb

Can you believe how unsupportive most of their friends are? What were they thinking!!! Did you see all that sugar and booze? That's like getting Amy Winehouse out of rehab and surrounding her with all her ex-drinking and using buddies. It just goes to show you that food addiction is a family disease like any other addiction. Okay. Getting off soapbox now. 

Glad to see Paul go. I don't expect him to lose much more weight and in fact, based on his family and friends, I wouldn't be surprised to see him gain most of it back unless he finds a support group.


----------



## bareyb

gchance said:


> I have the book and have been reading it, I'm going to start the workouts once my current plan is complete in about 2 or 3 weeks.
> 
> Greg


I will be watching with great interest. Let us know what you think. If it works for you, it may work for me. :up:


----------



## laria

I didn't start watching until a few weeks ago (the week Jackie was voted off), but I immediately really disliked Paul. I'm glad he's gone. 

If I was on the show, I think I would rather have Bob as my trainer. Jillian is mean.  Bob's attitude is more like that of the coaches that I had in sports... the ones I used to play before I graduated college and got heavier.


----------



## gchance

bareyb said:


> I will be watching with great interest. Let us know what you think. If it works for you, it may work for me. :up:


Oh, you're funny. 

I won't be following it to a T. It's a diet AND exercise plan, still mulling over whether to follow the diet, the thing is she gives specific meals per day. Literally she says what to eat every moment of each day for 30 days. Not sure I can exactly do that. 

The workouts are also an issue, which they usually are. I work out at the workout room at my job, and many of her exercises require specialized gym equipment (like that one weird cable thingie that you pull down like you're chopping wood, which I *think* I can substitute a resistance band for). I'll need to make substitutions along the way.

Back to the show though, I wanted to say one thing I forgot to earlier. Early in the season we suspected Paul was only there to try to get his ex-wife back. It's obvious to me now that we were right.

That said, Paul has a free lifetime membership to 24-Hour Fitness, so he may do well for the finale. That is unless he has a pneumonia recurrence. *chuckle*

Greg


----------



## craftassistant

Yes I was surprised as well at Paul's and Bernie's families for all the junk food. Mark's kids grabbing the doughnut was funny...but you know he was right on target- our family is going to eat healthy now. 

I hope that Paul's girlfriend will be a support system for him. I was shocked to see that they started 6 weeks before he left. She has stuck by him and was very candid about her feelings about him and Kelly going to the ranch. That is a hard thing right there.

I don't think Kelly wants Paul at all.


----------



## bareyb

gchance said:


> Oh, you're funny.
> 
> I won't be following it to a T. It's a diet AND exercise plan, still mulling over whether to follow the diet, the thing is she gives specific meals per day. Literally she says what to eat every moment of each day for 30 days. Not sure I can exactly do that.
> 
> The workouts are also an issue, which they usually are. I work out at the workout room at my job, and many of her exercises require specialized gym equipment (like that one weird cable thingie that you pull down like you're chopping wood, which I *think* I can substitute a resistance band for). I'll need to make substitutions along the way.
> 
> Greg


Last night on the show Jillian talked about doing 10 minutes of cardio between weight stations. That sounded very interesting to me. And fun too. Is her book along those lines?

I think I'm happy with my food plan, but I am open to a new workout plan. I've been doing the same old thing for years now. If you happen to get hooked on the exercise portion and you want a virtual workout buddy, count me in.


----------



## craftassistant

so has anyone watched last night's show? 

I thought it was pretty interesting. For once Kelly didn't cry the most 

It was definitely emotional. 

Oh and I just found out one of my friends I knew a few years ago is working with ISabeau as her personal trainer in Nashville now.


----------



## pendragn

I watched it. It was rough. I wonder if the Vegas trip had any impact on the weight loss.

tk


----------



## Havana Brown

laria said:


> If I was on the show, I think I would rather have Bob as my trainer. Jillian is mean.  Bob's attitude is more like that of the coaches that I had in sports... the ones I used to play before I graduated college and got heavier.


I would rather have Jillian over Bob. Jillian is mean and tough, but she makes you work it, baby! I love how she came back last season and kicked arse with her loser team. 

I was sad to see Mark go, but damn, he looks good. Maybe we'll have a repeat of last season and see two brothers win it.

I thought the editing was a little whacky. There were scenes with Roger doing stuff and then when they cut to interview him he was much smaller and thinner. I don't know when the interviews were done, but it seemed like some amount of time had lapsed.

OMG, the tattoos. Yuck. I cracked up when the black team sent room service and tried to sabotage them. Watching Jillian's face was hillarious. I also liked how they reacted to the team's tattoo. I could see the blue team never doing something like that.


----------



## Hot4Bo

Havana Brown said:


> I thought the editing was a little whacky. There were scenes with Roger doing stuff and then when they cut to interview him he was much smaller and thinner. I don't know when the interviews were done, but it seemed like some amount of time had lapsed.


I noticed that too but it was the beard (Mark's I think?) that kept appearing and disappearing.


----------



## Havana Brown

Hot4Bo said:


> I noticed that too but it was the beard (Mark's I think?) that kept appearing and disappearing.


The beard thing was whacky with Roger too!


----------



## gchance

After his marathon sleep session I was expecting Dan to be voted out next, but had forgotten he had immunity. Expect it next week. 

What was up with Roger blaming Mark for not waking him up? Take some responsibility for your own life. As if the workout after an hour of sleep would have been productive anyway.

Re tattoos: I was hoping they'd show Bob being happy about them, what with all the ink he has.

I'm sad to see Mark go, but I'm also happy that it wasn't the stress fracture that was the cause of the tears.

It's also possible that Kelly cried, they just didn't show it. She wouldn't be herself if she didn't cry! I usually cringe at her posture, but man it was horrible this episode when she was carrying the sandbags. Yeeesh!

That's all. 

Greg


----------



## bareyb

I had to use the 30SS quite a bit in this one. I have two kids and all the crying was just getting to me. In the end, I'm not sure who was "right" about whether Mark should leave or not. The "deal" he made seemed to be rife with loopholes. One thing is clear, his brother seemed to want him to go home even if he kept saying he didn't. If it were me, I wouldn't have quit for anything. Then again, I'd never make a deal that would imply I _would_ quit for any reason. Then again, they'd never take me on that show so it doesn't matter. 

Second issue. Those Tattoos. Wow that was some UGLY ink they got. The "cover up" looked worse than the original on that one guy, and with all the Tattoo shops in the world... It's odd to see sober men acting like they are on a drunken spring break. Pretty dumb. I guess they will make good "conversation pieces" but honestly, if you want to commemorate the show, why not Tattoo "The Biggest Loser" on your arm? Oh yeah... well maybe _not_. 

Man the weight loss is really starting to show on these people. These guys really know how to sweat. I think both trainers are great. Different strokes for different folks although Bob is starting to show the strain of continually losing to Jillian. I bet he wishes she'd go away again, only this time for good.


----------



## domat

gchance said:


> After his marathon sleep session I was expecting Dan to be voted out next, but had forgotten he had immunity. Expect it next week.
> 
> Greg


what marathon sleep session? He slept for 6 hours. Is there some magical weight loss secret on working out at 9 instead of 12?


----------



## craftassistant

I hope Dan goes far. I am also glad Brittney pulled some numbers this week. It will be interesting to see what the blue team does next week. If Jillian works them hard again. 

Also was it me, or did it look like Kelly had on more makeup this week? She looked alive and ready to get up on the scale. I think that Paul being gone was good for her.


----------



## bareyb

craftassistant said:


> I hope Dan goes far. I am also glad Brittney pulled some numbers this week. It will be interesting to see what the blue team does next week. If Jillian works them hard again.
> 
> Also was it me, or did it look like Kelly had on more makeup this week? She looked alive and ready to get up on the scale. I think that Paul being gone was good for her.


Agree on all counts. Brittney worked her butt off this week. I just wish she would have allowed herself to feel good about it.  I guess compared to some of the other people she still doesn't feel like it was "good enough". Not sure what's wrong with her. She seems to have the metabolism of an 80 year old. Unless she's somehow cheating, but we figured if she were they'd be only to happy to tape it and show us. Very odd. Especially for someone of her age.

As far as Kelly and Paul? I agree they are one case where divorce is a good thing. They are both anchors who drag each other down, although I think Paul is far worse. Both of them should stick with their new mates and leave each other alone. Kellys new BF seems like much healthier match for her now.


----------



## vikingguy

Jillian continues to amaze with the results she is getting out of her team. It would be scary what she could do with bob's team of big guys. The right person did go home because of injury he would just hurt his team. I am really happy for Dan it looks like his weight loss will really change his life.

I do feel for mark I am in the same boat. I am just getting back on the tredmill after almost 5 weeks off because of a knee injury that would not get any better. I only go 10 minutes or so walking but it is a start. I did gain some back .5 inch but that is expected not being able to do cardio. The good news is all my lifts have gone up and put on some muscle mass.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

vikingguy said:


> Jillian continues to amaze with the results she is getting out of her team. It would be scary what she could do with bob's team of big guys. The right person did go home because of injury he would just hurt his team. I am really happy for Dan it looks like his weight loss will really change his life.


I hope it changes Dan cause right now he's acting like a great big tool. All the bravado makes me want to puke. Somehow he thinks his stuff don't smell right now but he'll see the light soon enough.


----------



## gchance

domat said:


> what marathon sleep session? He slept for 6 hours. Is there some magical weight loss secret on working out at 9 instead of 12?


Not at all. You have to look at the context.

- When the brothers went to bed knowing they should work out the next day, Roger & Dan stayed up. Not only stayed up, but stayed up ALL NIGHT.

- They're a team. The brothers knew this, Roger knew this, but didn't take personal responsibility. He took the team edge and blamed Roger for not waking him up. Staying up all night and then sleeping all day was not being a team.

- After hearing the passionate argument about needing to work out, Roger going to work out, what did Dan do? Stayed in bed. For the team, he should have been in there working out with Roger. Now they didn't show us, but I don't think he worked out.

It's all attitude. He showed where his priorities were. Roger did as well, but also showed he wanted to make it right.

If anyone DESERVED to be eliminated this week, out of the blue team, Dan was it. It wasn't Roger, and most certainly wasn't Mark. However, given everything (stress fracture, earlier statements, shown weight loss to name a few), Mark WAS the logical choice. Dan just lucked out with his immunity.

Greg


----------



## Jayjoans

I'm thinking that the producers knew that the Blue team wasn't going to win it, knew it wasn't going to be close, SO.....

"hey guys, this week you can leave your shirts on, both the viewing audience and the production staff would appreciate it..."

first time we can recall a weigh in with shirts on, things must be getting a bit too loose under there.


----------



## Marc

That's a normal transition about halfway through the season, probably for the reason you mention. It becomes more apparent when they show the week-by-week weigh-in transitions at the end of the season.


----------



## vikingguy

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I hope it changes Dan cause right now he's acting like a great big tool. All the bravado makes me want to puke. Somehow he thinks his stuff don't smell right now but he'll see the light soon enough.


Same thing happened to me and I am sure many who lost so much weight. Many of us are in a shell so many years hiding behind our weight. You lose the weight and well the confidence can become arrogance. I am sure he will settle down a lot when he gets back to the real world. In a way it is like winning the lottery because your life can change so drastically so fast. The way people treat you is so different it is amazing. Honestly it is like living in a whole new world at times.


----------



## pendragn

vikingguy said:


> Same thing happened to me and I am sure many who lost so much weight. Many of us are in a shell so many years hiding behind our weight. You lose the weight and well the confidence can become arrogance. I am sure he will settle down a lot when he gets back to the real world. In a way it is like winning the lottery because your life can change so drastically so fast. The way people treat you is so different it is amazing. Honestly it is like living in a whole new world at times.


Plus he's only 21. He's got some growing up to do yet. I admit he's an annoying tool, but I'm willing to cut him some slack because like you said, for the first time in his life, he's not the fat kid. He's reveling in that right now.

tk


----------



## JaneiR36

I don't get it. They all decided to go to Vegas. Who the H works out and carries on a daily routine after only one hour of sleep??? We saw the blue team lose very little weight the other week due to lack of eating, I wonder if lack of sleep interfere with the body's ability to lose weight as well, due to not functioning optimally. Remember they all decided to go to Vegas, they could have stayed home if they didn't want to party! Roger proved he's superhuman, but personally I wouldn't expect anyone to work out and push like normal after staying up all night.

Dan seems to be having fun, but at the same time he knew that if he wasn't the biggest loser on his team, he would have been out for sure. In a way, he's felt like he's been on the chopping block since his Mom left, but he keeps getting lucky and seems to appreciate that.

So glad Brittany got her ass kicked! They keep voting off people that can actually drop the weight in favor of her without even considering Ms. 2 Lbs a week, so now she better squeeze out the same weight they would have, if not more!

OMG, I watched this show in the middle of the night, so that definitely had something to do with it, but whenever they'd show Mark with his beard, I'd have to hit the instant replay button two or three times to confirm that it was Mark and not Bob! Holy crap!! He looked super skinny!! That 1 lb loss shocked the crap out of me, I couldn't believe it!


----------



## laria

I think Mark was the right choice for the team aspect. He doesn't have that much more weight in him to drop. He left at 201, the "at home" segment said he was 195, and that he was 10 lbs from his goal. I get that wanted to stay on the show, but the other guys still had more weight to lose. Of course, from next week's previews...



Spoiler



It looks like they're all individual now anyway, so taking one for the team didn't quite work out like they planned.


----------



## pmyers

Jayjoans said:


> I'm thinking that the producers knew that the Blue team wasn't going to win it, knew it wasn't going to be close, SO.....
> 
> "hey guys, this week you can leave your shirts on, both the viewing audience and the production staff would appreciate it..."
> 
> first time we can recall a weigh in with shirts on, things must be getting a bit too loose under there.


I mentioned to my wife that it was wierd that the guys were not taking their shirts off like normal. I too figured that now that the show is winding down that the producers would rather them not visually reveal their new figures and rather wait till the end to be more dramatic.


----------



## bengalfreak

Was tuesday night's episode delayed, I just tried to watch it and had an hour of quarterlife and an hour of the Democratic presidential debate. Did BL follow those two things? I am so honked off. There wasn't even anything in the season pass alert forum.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

pmyers said:


> I mentioned to my wife that it was wierd that the guys were not taking their shirts off like normal. I too figured that now that the show is winding down that the producers would rather them not visually reveal their new figures and rather wait till the end to be more dramatic.


I figured they didn't want to show droopy man...... He'll need that fixed later on, not attractive.


----------



## bengalfreak

pmyers said:


> I mentioned to my wife that it was wierd that the guys were not taking their shirts off like normal. I too figured that now that the show is winding down that the producers would rather them not visually reveal their new figures and rather wait till the end to be more dramatic.


This has been the shows MO from the start. They show the guys without shirts in the beginning. But as the season progresses,the guys stop taking off their shirts and the girls stop appearing in sports bras. I agree that it is probably due to alot of sagging skin in older contestants with the large amount of weight that has been lost.


----------



## gchance

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I figured they didn't want to show droopy man...... He'll need that fixed later on, not attractive.


I dunno, what's more attractive, being 100 pounds overweight, or having a bit of loose skin? "Need" is all up to the guy who has the surgery, not the viewers of a TV show.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

gchance said:


> I dunno, what's more attractive, being 100 pounds overweight, or having a bit of loose skin? "Need" is all up to the guy who has the surgery, not the viewers of a TV show.
> 
> Greg


I understand but I suspect that may be behind their thinking. Yes, *I* think he might want that fixed. He did all the hard work, he should take advantage of that. Especially if he wins.


----------



## craftassistant

I am so upset. DTV is so screwing up the end of the show. Do they have it online? The past 10 mins which is the last of the show is off..sigh


----------



## JLucPicard

I didn't have any problem with mine on my HR20-100.


----------



## Sadara

I'm not surprised by who went home. It's getting down to the wire. It's amazing to see these guys at what they looked like when they started the show and then to see them now. Some of them are really shocking. Kelly's skin looks like it's really starting to hang on her.


----------



## gchance

No surprise at Bernie going home. I gotta say though, if the women play their cards right they could very well take it this season. You never know.

Greg


----------



## laria

I noticed that the women got to stop weighing in in their unflattering sportsbra and spandex outfits.  Well, the spandex is still there, but at least they get shirts now.


----------



## gchance

Yup, and if you noticed the one girl's stopped covering her boobs. She appears VERY self-conscious about it. She was just as covered with the sports bra as she is with the shirt, yet she covered then and doesn't now.

Oh man I totally saw that coming with the kid (whatshisname) and the vending machine. I thought for sure it'd ruin him in the end, although he probably could have showed another pound had it not been for the junk food. I told my wife, he's 21, he sees $$$. The worrisome thing about that, though, is sure he got $4500 but it could have cost him the $250k in the end. Ah, youth. 

Greg


----------



## laria

gchance said:


> Yup, and if you noticed the one girl's stopped covering her boobs. She appears VERY self-conscious about it. She was just as covered with the sports bra as she is with the shirt, yet she covered then and doesn't now.


Huh? 

I don't know who you mean, nor can I tell what she was doing by this description.


----------



## JaneiR36

laria said:


> Huh?
> 
> I don't know who you mean, nor can I tell what she was doing by this description.


Was it Maggie? Either way, the new t-shirts show more of their arms, but even though ~ the same amount of skin is being shown, I would think people are generally more consious about exposing their bosom / mid-section than exposing their arms.

Aww, nuts. Brittany ruins yet another hard-working team member.  Can you tell I just love her!!  The folks on this show seem very loyal, though; they'd bow out just to "do the right thing." I suppose so long as they successfully keep the weight off, it's worth it.


----------



## pmyers

This is my first season of watching this show and I really do enjoy it......but I just wish that it wasn't 2 hours long. That's just too long to sit for a show of this type. 

I really hope that either Roger or the son win it all.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

pmyers said:


> This is my first season of watching this show and I really do enjoy it......but I just wish that it wasn't 2 hours long. That's just too long to sit for a show of this type.
> 
> I really hope that either Roger or the son win it all.


Roger? Really? I think he's just a stupid dumba$$ good ol boy. He showed his true colors when "they" did wake his sorry butt up to exercise in vegas.

I don't really like any of the people left much. I think none of the woman have a chance since none of them area losing fast enough. I think Dan has a good shot and I could live with Jay even but regardless, I think Roger has the best chance whether I like him or not.


----------



## pmyers

I'll agree that Roger is a good ol boy but I don't find him to be a dumba$$. He definately is putting in the work to win this game. I too would have thought the other boys would have woken him up as they had all agreed to all go to the gym at a specific time. I certainly wouldn't judge somebody based on that one event. 

It was good to see that Bernie had lost another 20 pounds since leaving the show.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

pmyers said:


> I'll agree that Roger is a good ol boy but I don't find him to be a dumba$$. He definately is putting in the work to win this game. I too would have thought the other boys would have woken him up as they had all agreed to all go to the gym at a specific time. I certainly wouldn't judge somebody based on that one event.
> 
> It was good to see that Bernie had lost another 20 pounds since leaving the show.


For me, Roger's behavior in Vegas just reinforced his lack of seriousness about this. I don't base my entire opinion on that. I mean, the guy is 40 plus and he set a god awful example for Dan that day. He loses a lot cause he has a lot to lose. The really fat people always have an advantage in this contest. Unless they get booted by poor game play/bad luck, the person who started the heaviest that's still in the game always has the best chance.

As for Bernie, he left the ranch the lightest and I think he still has lost more than the other people. He's a player for sure. And, his girlfriend is cute.


----------



## pmyers

That's cool.....I hear ya...I don't agree...but I hear ya


----------



## bro1ncos

I would just like to get to the point where I don't have to here the blonde say anymore, "If I lose this weigh in, I am going home." She has been up for elimination 3 times, obviously still there, but she continues to say that every episode.


----------



## Sadara

bro1ncos said:


> I would just like to get to the point where I don't have to here the blonde say anymore, "If I lose this weigh in, I am going home." She has been up for elimination 3 times, obviously still there, but she continues to say that every episode.


Had they not dropped the teams, she would have gone home this time, no doubt in my mind. The reality that she's been at the top of the black teams elimination list is very evident to me.


----------



## JaneiR36

Sadara said:


> Had they not dropped the teams, she would have gone home this time, no doubt in my mind. The reality that she's been at the top of the black teams elimination list is very evident to me.


I honestly agree, I just wonder what she's going to complain about next time  BUT! Still, I see how the team was a little stronger without Paul there, but mainly how _she _was stronger without Paul there. She wanted to participate in that rope gliding challenge and no one told her to sit it out or not mess with success or anything silly like that.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

JaneiR36 said:


> I honestly agree, I just wonder what she's going to complain about next time  BUT! Still, I see how the team was a little stronger without Paul there, but mainly how _she _was stronger without Paul there. She wanted to participate in that rope gliding challenge and no one told her to sit it out or not mess with success or anything silly like that.


They had to have three and that meant Bernie, Britney and someone else. Lame as she is , Kelly was a better choice than Maggie. Regardless, the last couple challenges have been impossible for the black team with three women one man to win against four men. At least on survivor the tend to play with the challenges to make them take that kind of thing into account. e.g. this week after the brutal physical nature of the reward with all the injuries, the immunity challenge was one that was easier. All the challenges are worked out in advance and they just decide which ones work best at that time in the game. BL needs to do the same thing.


----------



## Havana Brown

This morning Bernie was on the Today show with Jillian. They said there's a big twist for tonight's show.



Spoiler



The voted out contestants come back for another weigh-in and the one who has lost the most percentage weight comes back into the game. One boy, one girl.


----------



## Marc

Spoiler



They did that in Biggest Loser: Australia, too. I think that's a really good idea, although I was sympathetic toward the remaining contestants who claimed that they were there fair and square, and it wasn't fair to bring someone back who had been rightfully voted out.

There was an additional twist to the Biggest Loser: Australia, too. Since I can't spoiler within a spoiler, just be warned and don't read below if you've not yet seen that show and are still planning on it.



*Warning, this second spoiler is regarding Biggest Loser: Australia, but provides information that could be related to this show's spoiler as well, so be warned!*



Spoiler



One of the original final three was voted out. It was then discovered that the contestant who came back to the Biggest Loser House had been taking a variety of over-the-counter supplements since leaving the game. Since the rules for Biggest Loser don't allow them while in the house, the producers thought that perhaps it might give the one who came back an unfair advantage, so they invited the voted-out contestant to rejoin the other three for the final weigh-in.


----------



## rickmeoff

Havana Brown said:


> This morning Bernie was on the Today show with Jillian. They said there's a big twist for tonight's show.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The voted out contestants come back for another weigh-in and the one who has lost the most percentage weight comes back into the game. One boy, one girl.


yeah, our stupid newspaper had this listed in the description/synopsis of tonights show. i was a little pissed.


----------



## Sadara

Let me just say WOW..... WOW!! I really enjoyed this episode. I really enjoyed seeing some of these folks that were eliminated and seeing how much weight they have lost. I have to say, the white team (I forget their names), the wife seems like she had a very disappointed look on her face. It was like she knows her husband is dead weight. I bet they are divorced less than a year after this show is over.


----------



## laria

I can't stand Maggie. I hope she is gone.

I can't believe that like 3/4 of the show this week was weigh-ins.


----------



## JaneiR36

lol Sadara. He barely beat out the really old guy!!

Gosh I can't believe this thread hasn't lit up like a Christmas tree, the weigh in ROCKED! You can't write TV like this...haha. Gotta love good ol' Jillian  But yes, Allison just had to rub it in, the one who won the weigh-in was the chick ...and the one that wasn't really trained by Jillian... and the one that proved Jillian wrong when she said women couldn't lose crazy weight like the big boys. Wow, another awesome thing going for Ali, is that I know I was wondering if she did diet pills or something crazy like that to lose so much weight, but winning the weigh-in totally vindicates her, I'd say. Go Ali!!!

Was Ali really wearing pink for her Mom, or did she just not want to be related to the losing team?  Damn, I can't believe the numbers Brittany & Maggie pulled at this stage of the game. What was with Maggie saying she didn't do anything wrong when she told Jill that she was eating everything in sight?

I really hate to see the girls up for elimination again, but Brittany & Maggie had their fun being comfortable with each other, forming alliances and kicking people off the show, now they can get a taste of their own medicine. :|

I think Brittany is toast. She's always up there with the big boys during challenges. I bet they want her gone!


----------



## Sadara

Honestly, I don't care if it's Brittany or Maggie. Either of them can go. That whole whine fest they had really put me off to them. Even Kelly didn't seem to be quite as much a part of it, but she was there still. Kelly's only advantage is that she can still pull decent numbers. For that reason and that reason only I think she deserves to be there a bit longer.

I'm thrilled Ali was able to loose so much at home and then come back and still rock out good numbers. I like her, she has a great personality. I'm not really *that* fond of most of the guys, but they do deserve to be where they are.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

JaneiR36 said:


> Was Ali really wearing pink for her Mom, or did she just not want to be related to the losing team?  Damn, I can't believe the numbers Brittany & Maggie pulled at this stage of the game. What was with Maggie saying she didn't do anything wrong when she told Jill that she was eating everything in sight?
> 
> I really hate to see the girls up for elimination again, but Brittany & Maggie had their fun being comfortable with each other, forming alliances and kicking people off the show, now they can get a taste of their own medicine. :|
> 
> I think Brittany is toast. She's always up there with the big boys during challenges. I bet they want her gone!


I know I'm supposed to like Ali since she was able to get back in. But she's really acting like a dumbass with her new teammates. If somehow she fails, she has no votes from them.

I also hate the challenges. They're clearly set up so that the woman lose. The last three have been purely strength with no compensation. Normally by now those are somehow related to how much weight each person has lost but the last few have all been pure stength.

bike
Aerial 
Carrying the weighted bags where the two team carried the same amount of weight. Normally that would be one where your team had to carry the weight your team had lost.

Having said that, Brittney and Maggie whine like a jet engine. STFU. You know the rules are going to change each year just like they do on survivor or it's too easy to game it.

BTW, Mark, when they showed BL Australia on TV, I don't recall them saying why the guy was brought back where did you read the reasons?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Sadara said:


> I'm thrilled Ali was able to loose so much at home and then come back and still rock out good numbers. I like her, she has a great personality. I'm not really *that* fond of most of the guys, but they do deserve to be where they are.


The problem is that the game rules give the men a huge advantage. As it's based solely on percentage, the fatter the man starts the bigger his advantage all things being equal. ( e.g game play)

I think the first year they had some calculation for Body fat as part of the weigh in. They need to do something to level the playing field or woman will always be at a significant disadvantage.


----------



## gchance

Whine. Whine, whine whine.

That's all.

Greg


----------



## laria

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I know I'm supposed to like Ali since she was able to get back in. But she's really acting like a dumbass with her new teammates. If somehow she fails, she has no votes from them.


They aren't her teammates though... she just has to train with them.  If I was Ali, I'd be hanging out with the guys, too. The remnants of the black team is a sorry group of whiners.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

laria said:


> They aren't her teammates though... she just has to train with them.  If I was Ali, I'd be hanging out with the guys, too. The remnants of the black team is a sorry group of whiners.


I can't see any useful strategy that involves pissing off people you have to train with. No, I can't wear black and be part of something, I have to be myself, is a stupid strategy when you want them not to vote for you later. There is a reason why Sandra and Vecepia won on Survivor. Getting people to not hate you is a valid strategy.


----------



## gchance

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Getting people to not hate you is a valid strategy.


Maybe she feels they already hate her and that's why she and her mother were voted out. Perhaps she feels that the only person she can trust on the show is herself.

Which is 100% true.

Greg


----------



## rickmeoff

gchance said:


> Maybe she feels they already hate her and that's why she and her mother were voted out. Perhaps she feels that the only person she can trust on the show is herself.
> 
> Which is 100% true.
> 
> Greg


still....the smart thing to do then, for the sake of at least getting some votes to stay if you fall below the yellow line....is fake it.

at least act like you think of the other members as teamates rather than alienating yourself and making yourself a target.

its all about the gameplay.


----------



## Ron Pulliam

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I can't see any useful strategy that involves pissing off people you have to train with. No, I can't wear black and be part of something, I have to be myself, is a stupid strategy when you want them not to vote for you later. There is a reason why Sandra and Vecepia won on Survivor. Getting people to not hate you is a valid strategy.


I agree with you, although I think it "prudent" of Ali to recognize that the "teams" are disbanded. Everyone is now playing as an individual. Mark chose blue because he was an original "blue" team member.

Ali was never anything but a "pink". The black team officially ended last week, and Ali was never a "black" team member. There are four men wearing "blue" that Ali counts as friends. I know Jillian seemed a bit put off by that but she has no claims on Ali as a "black" member.

I think it's very telling that Jillian seemed disconcerted -- and then became intrusive -- during that breakfast scene where Ali was eating with Roger and the other guys.


----------



## Ron Pulliam

I'm new to this forum, but I've been watching "Biggest Loser" every season and I'm beginning to appreciate this season as one of the best, if not THE best, one of them all.

I think Jillian needs a "time out."

Last night's display was not helpful in any way to her team or herself. She was rude, profane, unprofessional and, in terms of the show's premise, unethical in her direct attack on Allison and her assertion that women cannot compete with the big men.

I thought Allison handled herself extremely well and was more than justified (and professionally astute -- she REALLY earned her paycheck) when she threw out the irony about all the complaints thrown out at the start about women not being able to compete and then having a woman win the weigh-in.

It was delicious, if I might say so. Here is this newcomer -- and didn't the other three women glare at her in the gym??? -- who has lost more weight "out of the competition" than any of the remaining women has managed to lose working out 6 hours a day, 7 days a week, for 10 weeks. And here is Jillian lavishing her time on her (and don't you know there was a lot of jealousy over that...especially from Brittany) seeing just how much Ali could actually do (and she impressed Jillian, I could tell). And then there was the obligatory "whine fest". Oh, woe! And here is Maggie confessing she's binge-eating. And there was Maggie at the weigh-in, Maggie who could not disguise her outright GLEE when Dan managed to lose only a few pounds, Maggie who lost ZERO pounds and declared that she could not understand why. Maggie contended she'd worked her butt off. (Umm...no, Mags. That ain't ever gonna happen). Maggie and Brittany and Kelly were all seen on the treadmills plodding along. Sure, they were doing more than they'd been able to do 10 weeks ago. And then there was Ali. Jillian PUSHED her, and Ali responded. Ali was putting in EFFORT, and the other three were getting by. That's all they've really ever done: Do what they have to do and no more. Ali was doing what Jillian demanded and more...giving Jillian reasons to demand that much more...and Ali delivering more at each new demand. NONE of the other three have ever done that on the show (that I've seen).

So, I am delighted that Brittany and Maggie are where they belong -- below the yellow line. Dan got a big old wakeup call. And the newbies ruled the weigh-in their first week back.

I cheered at the end of the show.

So...now ya'll know where I stand. I'm fond of the Blue team, any one of whom could win, and I don't care which. Ali could also win, and I don't care. I'd cheer for her. I'm "for" the competitors who work hard and put forth their best effort. The 'blues" have done this consistently (I know some folks are down on Roger for his behavior in Vegas...but he posted one of that week's best weight losses. Mark, who was good in Vegas, lost the least. I don't see that making up the for the extra weight the team needed was Roger's sole responsibility). 

I'm delighted that Bernie is GONE. Bernie who always, always, always looked over at Bob any time he posted a decent weight loss...Bernie who always believed Bob would be sorry he didn't pick Bernie-Brittany to be on the blue team. With Brittany below the yellow line, I'm extremely torn as to whether I'd like to see Jillian's "pet" go home, or Maggie the non-performer go home.

(Yes, I know they've all lost weight and they've all improved their lives/health immeasurably. But there's just so much personality deficiency a soul can take!).

P.S. Last night's weigh-in of the former contestants. Neill...WOOF....so proud of a weight loss that ALL the women have bested. Even Maggie!


----------



## jtlytle

Mark is back!! Yeeesss!!!


----------



## laststarfighter

The women were acting defeated but they won just as many eliminations as the "dream team." The score was 3-3. I don't see why they would think beating them again is impossible. Sure they might not win challenges but who cares?

This week was a perfect example of why they should have had a positive attitude and only worry about what they can control (i.e. work their butts off and make sure they did their best that week.)

When Dan only lost 4 lbs there was no way that two black team members fall under the yellow line. If they spent less time crying and eating then maybe they could have eliminated another blue team member. This week, I lost what little sympathy I had for them.


----------



## laststarfighter

jtlytle said:


> Mark is back!! Yeeesss!!!


More man-hugs and melodramatic blubbering. Yes!


----------



## craftassistant

I agree with you Ron, and welcome. Jillian needs a time out. I think part of it is that she does push them hard and they just seem to fail at the going beyond concept or something. I was shocked at her attack on Alison but honestly I don't blame her...we know that Alison just didn't say hey Brittney what do you think? I mean she could have asked Kellie or Maggie.....but no she didn't bc they didn't have issues. That was the hollywood in the show and it kinda of made me disappointed in the fact they played the hollywood card. But Alison handled it well and Bob seemed shocked when Jillian was going off as well. I think for some reason this season has been really hard on everyone. It seems that Jillian is more out there promoting things other than BL and maybe that is part of the deal who knows.

I am glad Ali came back. I have a feeling she is going ot kick some butt. I am tired of the pride on 3 attitude but I do understand it. Dan was cracking me up for his cockiness but you know he is striving and not whining so that gives him something over Maggie and Brittney & Kellie. I did enjoy Dan beating Mark though in the challenge. 

What I hope for is that Mark doesn't win it all the way. He has won so much personally by being on the show and he has shown that. I hope his brother, Dan or Roger or the girls win it. 

Who will be kicked off? I wonder who Dan will give the extra vote to? I wonder if he iwll give a vote to each to be fair you know?


----------



## laria

Ron Pulliam said:


> I'm fond of the Blue team, any one of whom could win, and I don't care which. Ali could also win, and I don't care. I'd cheer for her. I'm "for" the competitors who work hard and put forth their best effort.


+1

The black team has done nothing but annoy me all season. It drives me nuts every time they show Maggie and Brittany in their confessionals mocking the blue team for their camraderie. It drives me nuts about how all they do is whine and cry about how "the boys" are beating them and they can't stack up to them and their metabolisms don't work that way, or Kelly just crying about everything in general. I think if I was on that team I would have voted myself out of the house. 

Yeah, Ali needs to train with Jillian and the rest of them, but I don't see why making nice with them is any better strategy than making nice with the remaining members of the blue team. And Jillian does need a timeout... that whole scene where she interrupted Ali's lunch was so weird and passive agressive.


----------



## laststarfighter

If Dan was smart then he would use this opportunity to kick Mark off again. He's his biggest competition right now.

Even though the team tries pretend they are a close team, I don't think he should feel guilty about it. Consider it payback for him backstabbing his mom.


----------



## JLucPicard

laststarfighter said:


> If Dan was smart then he would use this opportunity to kick Mark off again.


Except that they are only allowed to vote for the two people who are up for elimination, right?


----------



## gchance

laststarfighter said:


> If Dan was smart then he would use this opportunity to kick Mark off again. He's his biggest competition right now.
> 
> Even though the team tries pretend they are a close team, I don't think he should feel guilty about it. Consider it payback for him backstabbing his mom.


Other than total weight loss, he's not much of a threat. He's almost to goal, there's not too much more he can lose. He'll burn fat, & replace it with lean muscle mass but I don't see too many more pounds coming off.

Either way, neither of the returnees are welcome by the contestants because they were voted off before. Unless someone really screws up, they're both gone before the end. This is just a ploy because they eliminated too many with the couples thing early on.

Greg


----------



## laststarfighter

JLucPicard said:


> Except that they are only allowed to vote for the two people who are up for elimination, right?


whoops, i had a brain fart on that one. dunno what i was thinking


----------



## JaneiR36

laria said:


> Yeah, Ali needs to train with Jillian and the rest of them, but I don't see why making nice with them is any better strategy than making nice with the remaining members of the blue team. And Jillian does need a timeout... that whole scene where she interrupted Ali's lunch was so weird and passive agressive.


I've gotta admit, Ali hanging out with the boys when Jill was trying to get her team together and boost some morale was a bit of a slap in the face.

My thing with Jill now is she's cuddling the girls SOOOOOOOOOOO much!!! What happened to STFU while I wipe the floor with you during training? I wonder if she feels differently about women's metabolism's since Ali's weigh-in?

You never know, Mark could still lose a decent amount of weight. Really thin men weigh ~ 140 - 160 lbs, no?


----------



## Ron Pulliam

JaneiR36 said:


> I've gotta admit, Ali hanging out with the boys when Jill was trying to get her team together and boost some morale was a bit of a slap in the face.


I don't think Ali was thinking in those terms. Mark got to pick which trainer he wanted, and Ali was left with Jillian, which I'm sure she didn't mind at all.
But the "team mentality" just isn't something she's in tune with right now. She's still partisan to her mom and her playing as "pink." I know it's easy to see this as not taking a "side", but there really aren't any sides in individual competition (except for the training, the voting, and the whining). 

Yes, it can work against her if she lets her guard down, but she is Jillian's "one best hope" to get a competitor into the finals, IMO.

And not to change the subject, but was anybody else impressed with Jackie's (Dan's mom's) weight loss? She was just a couple of pounds under Ali...and she's old enough to be Ali's mother. Jackie ROCKS!


----------



## craftassistant

Yes I was impressed with Jackie's weight loss. It would have been interesting to see her back in the game as well. She is competitor for sure.


----------



## laststarfighter

Really dumb to vote off Brittany. Voting off Jay not only helps them get rid of a stronger competitor but it also makes Mark a blubbering mess. Come on, who wouldn't want that?


----------



## JaneiR36

Was Brittany really a bigger threat than Jay or was Ali just scared of being kicked out of the ol' boys club?

The make-overs were nice. I think I actually liked Kelly's the most! They made her look so glamorous with the outfit, hair and makeup. Miracle workers, those folks  Why didn't they show her reaction to the dress Tim picked out, though? Did I miss it? Did she hate it? I LOVED the way she told off Roger when he was trying to pressure her into voting for Brittany, no crying, just pretty much, "I'm sick of you, man, back the F off!" haha.


----------



## pendragn

JaneiR36 said:


> Was Brittany really a bigger threat than Jay or was Ali just scared of being kicked out of the ol' boys club?


Brittany wasn't a threat to anyone, she wasn't losing any weight. She would have been great to let stay in the game longer while you knocked out some of the stronger players. Mark's going to be running out of weight to lose here pretty quick, too.

tk


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

pendragn said:


> Brittany wasn't a threat to anyone, she wasn't losing any weight. She would have been great to let stay in the game longer while you knocked out some of the stronger players. Mark's going to be running out of weight to lose here pretty quick, too.
> 
> tk


Completely agree. The men are playing a stupid game if they really want to win, they need to stab someone in the back sooner or later. Jay was vulnerable and still has a lot of weight to lose. Brittany was no threat. Chet from survivor plays a better game than these chuckle heads.


----------



## Ron Pulliam

I agree, in principle, with the thoughts that have been expressed about Brittany's being voted out.

As for Ali's vote, she owed no loyalty to the "former black team." She was never a member of it. She owes Jillian the best she can do and nothing more. I doubt she was thinking that if she voted out Jay she would be safe for yet another week. Voting off Jay would mean Brittany and Kelly, more than likely, would be below the yellow line next week. That's not certain, though. Jay has had bad weeks, Kelly and Brittany have had good weeks. Mark has obviously had a bad week (and went home). Any one of the men can falter, especially with the shrinking numbers of players.

Personally, I'm glad Brittany and Maggie are both gone. Both are major-league whiners who have exulted when their team won the weigh-ins and pouted and complained that things weren't fair when they didn't win. 

I think the folks who remain in the game deserve to be there -- for their hard work, for the extra training they'll get as a result, and for the seldom-seen opportunity to see the "best man/woman" win the day at a weigh-in. There's no glory in winning over dead-weight competition, and those boys -- and Ali, too -- are "competitors." 

As for Kelly, we'll see. She's had the most to lose and she's got a lot more she can lose. She could turn it up and oust Ali if she really tried. She is talking the talk. Can she walk the walk for another weigh-in? 

Dan has had an opportunity to get rid of a potential threat and chose to stay true to an alliance. 

And for the record: We never saw Bob in tears when Jillian's black team last year beat the snot out of Bob's team, leaving Bob with no one in the competition at the end.


----------



## Ron Pulliam

laststarfighter said:


> Really dumb to vote off Brittany. Voting off Jay not only helps them get rid of a stronger competitor but it also makes Mark a blubbering mess. Come on, who wouldn't want that?


ME! 

Mark's my favorite player. Dan and Roger are a toss-up for second. I truly admire Ali. And Kelly is almost on my good side, although in the early going her crying tactics to keep herself and Paul in the game really irked me.


----------



## bro1ncos

I like what the blue team is doing.

Get the people in the final that deserve to win the most. IMO that is the guys and Ali. Brittney, Maggie, or Kelly don't shouldn't win this.


----------



## Sadara

Since Paul has been gone, Kelly has been much more tolerable. The scene last night were the guys were trying to bully her in to voting for Brittany, I think she got upset with them appropriately. It was obvious to me that Roger was trying to bully her.

I don't really like Roger. He's a manipulator. I think we saw a touch of that with Mark last night.

Mark is running out of weight to loose. I think next week he's going to be at the same point, less than 5 pounds weight loss.

I can't help but hope that next week or very soon two of the guys fall below the yellow line. I am glad that Brittany and Maggie are gone, they were really annoying.


----------



## gchance

Was I wrong in thinking how funny it would be if the family member who was there to greet Kelly at her makeover was Paul?

Greg


----------



## bareyb

gchance said:


> Was I wrong in thinking how funny it would be if the family member who was there to greet Kelly at her makeover was Paul?
> 
> Greg


I half expected it. 

Did anyone catch when Mark said that "in five pounds I will weigh the same as (personal trainer) Bob". Are we supposed to believe that Bob weighs 180 pounds? That guy couldn't weigh more than 165 pounds soaking wet. Who's he kidding?


----------



## laria

Sadara said:


> Mark is running out of weight to loose. I think next week he's going to be at the same point, less than 5 pounds weight loss.
> 
> I can't help but hope that next week or very soon two of the guys fall below the yellow line. I am glad that Brittany and Maggie are gone, they were really annoying.


I agree about Mark. I thought for sure this week he would be sent home, because the first time he went home, when we saw his "now" video at the end of the show, he said he weighed 185 lbs. So, maybe that doesn't bode well for next week? 

Seriously, he cries too much, though! It's so funny, because he and his brother have the same accent that we have in this part of NH (although we get a bit more Downeast in ours, too, from Maine). So my SO and I are always laughing at stuff the two of them say, and repeating it, or making fun of them in the accent. After he started blubbering again this week when he saw his wife, my SO was like, "oh my gahd he is such a wickid cryah!" 

As far as Maggie, I am glad she is gone. I have never liked her... I don't know if it's her editing or what, but she comes off as a royal b****.

It would have been smart to keep Brittany around, maybe, but she isn't doing so bad at home now, so maybe she was about ready to break through her plateau? They said at the end she's lost 62 lbs, and if I can count properly, she was at 51 last night, so she's lost 11 lbs more at home on her own.


----------



## Ron Pulliam

laria said:


> Seriously, he cries too much, though! [snip] After he started blubbering again this week when he saw his wife, my SO was like, "oh my gahd he is such a wickid cryah!"


I know! If he had never gone home, I could understand the tears at seeing his wife after nearly 3 months away from her. But he just left her a little more than ONE WEEK ago.

OTOH, I think men ought to see other men cry. Mark's got a competitive spirit, as he has proven on many occasions. He's tenderhearted. Who knows what went through his mind during the fashion walk? It could be that he wished his wife could see him...and then there she was.

I know women like men to be stoic/tough, at least in public, and I know I was squirming over last night's waterworks. But I give him props, all the same!


----------



## laria

Ron Pulliam said:


> He's tenderhearted. Who knows what went through his mind during the fashion walk? It could be that he wished his wife could see him...and then there she was.


Maybe, but he was the same way the week that he let himself get voted out to keep his brother there. All the "TAKE CARE OF MY BRUTHAH!!" blubbering was ridiculous... you'd think his brother was going off to war or something.


----------



## laststarfighter

laria said:


> Maybe, but he was the same way the week that he let himself get voted out to keep his brother there. All the "TAKE CARE OF MY BRUTHAH!!" blubbering was ridiculous... you'd think his brother was going off to war or something.


He was worried about his brother getting roughed up by that mean ladies team. It was totally understandable.


----------



## craftassistant

I loved Brittney's makeover. I am not sure I like Ali's hair.

The guys look great. Did anyone notice how much Bob dotes on Dan so to speak? I just got this weird vibe tonight watching. 

Kelly is doing much better and I hope she kicks butt next week. Well we know either she or Ali hits some mark..the highest weight ever to be lost by a woman on BL. So anyone know that weight?  

I am interested in seeing Jillian's reaction to finding out Brittney is gone.


----------



## Ron Pulliam

craftassistant said:


> I loved Brittney's makeover. I am not sure I like Ali's hair.
> 
> The guys look great. Did anyone notice how much Bob dotes on Dan so to speak? I just got this weird vibe tonight watching.


Not nearly as "doting" as Jillian has been on Brittany!


----------



## pmyers

At some point 1 of the guys is going to have to turn on their team, but I agree that now was not the time for Dan to do that.


----------



## Ron Pulliam

laria said:


> Maybe, but he was the same way the week that he let himself get voted out to keep his brother there. All the "TAKE CARE OF MY BRUTHAH!!" blubbering was ridiculous... you'd think his brother was going off to war or something.


There's a lot of "family" history at stake here, I think. Jay has obviously been obese his entire life. He's been picked on mercilessly his entire life. Mark has been his constant.

They entered as brothers -- to bond. They've done that. Mark has been more successful in his weight loss than has Jay...and Jay had more weight to lose (and some pectoral surgery to look forward to!). Mark is the one who could go it alone. He and Jay both figured it would be tougher for the younger brother.

I'm amazed that folks are so callous about the fact there is a lot of physical and emotional stress involved in the game play. It has to find a release somehow, even when it seems way over-the-top as it did the other night when Mark saw his wife after having left her only one week before.

I do find it extremely touching that these brothers are so open about expressing their feelings. None of that fake macho crap was instilled in them. I like that.

A lot of folks could learn a lot from them.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Ron Pulliam said:


> I think the folks who remain in the game deserve to be there -- for their hard work, for the extra training they'll get as a result, and for the seldom-seen opportunity to see the "best man/woman" win the day at a weigh-in. There's no glory in winning over dead-weight competition, and those boys -- and Ali, too -- are "competitors."
> 
> Dan has had an opportunity to get rid of a potential threat and chose to stay true to an alliance.


This is a game, it's not about deserving or not deserving to win. All things being equal it would be nice of the most deserving won but the idea is game play PLUS weight loss.

Right now the Men have lost sight of that completely. Dan has forgotten that he isn't the highest weight loser of those still there and might not be at the end. He needs to eliminate Roger in order to win.

Roger has the same problem. He needs Jay out. Mark has probably lost most of what he's gonna lose, Jay has more left. He's the biggest threat to win besides Roger. They should have voted him out.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

craftassistant said:


> Well we know either she or Ali hits some mark..the highest weight ever to be lost by a woman on BL. So anyone know that weight?
> 
> I am interested in seeing Jillian's reaction to finding out Brittney is gone.


Pretty much has to be Ali since she pretty far ahead of Kelly already.

I think Jillian will concentrate on Ali since that's her last best hope at this stage.


----------



## Havana Brown

JaneiR36 said:


> The make-overs were nice. I think I actually liked Kelly's the most!


I hated hers the worst. I hate it when all they can do in a make-over for a curly girl is to straighten out her curly hair.

Brittany and Maggie were on the Today show this morning, I guess the voted off contestants are on the Today show the week after they're voted off. Brittany said they found out late in the game why she wasn't losing much weight every week. She has some sort of ovarian cysts, I think it was, that prevented her from losing so much weight. I can't find anything on the website, so sorry if I got it wrong.

Oh, and Ali is one hot tamale!


----------



## pmyers

Havana Brown said:


> ...Brittany said they found out late in the game why she wasn't losing much weight every week. She has some sort of ovarian cysts, I think it was, that prevented her from losing so much weight. I can't find anything on the website, so sorry if I got it wrong.
> 
> Oh, and Ali is one hot tamale!


I don't see how such a common condition can prevent weight loss. It didn't seem like she was in any pain that prevented her from working out /shrug


----------



## Havana Brown

I think she said it got her hormones out of whack and that messed up her weight loss.


----------



## bigpuma

pmyers said:


> I don't see how such a common condition can prevent weight loss. It didn't seem like she was in any pain that prevented her from working out /shrug


If she has Polycystic Ovary Syndrome it can cause weight gain, or in this case reduced weight loss.

http://women.webmd.com/tc/polycystic-ovary-syndrome-pcos-topic-overview



> The sex hormones get out of balance. Normally, the ovaries make a tiny amount of male sex hormones (androgens). In PCOS, they start making more androgens. This may cause you to stop ovulating, get acne, *gain weight,* and grow extra facial and body hair.


----------



## Havana Brown

bigpuma said:


> If she has Polycystic Ovary Syndrome it can cause weight gain, or in this case reduced weight loss.
> 
> http://women.webmd.com/tc/polycystic-ovary-syndrome-pcos-topic-overview


Thanks Bigpuma, she said her body wasn't producing enough estrogen. Maybe next time I'll just hit the record button.


----------



## Sadara

Havana Brown said:


> I hated hers the worst. I hate it when all they can do in a make-over for a curly girl is to straighten out her curly hair.


I was annoyed by that as well!! I really wish one of us Curly girls would get a make over and STAND UP for our curly hair and not let them straighten it out!!


----------



## laria

Havana Brown said:


> I hated hers the worst. I hate it when all they can do in a make-over for a curly girl is to straighten out her curly hair.


I liked it... it looked to me like they straightened out her really bad perm.


----------



## gchance

Havana Brown said:


> Brittany and Maggie were on the Today show this morning, I guess the voted off contestants are on the Today show the week after they're voted off.


I disagree that Brittany was voted off. I suppose it's up in the air at this point for viewers, and here's why.

Brittany was on Jillian's radio show Sunday morning for the whole show. One thing they mentioned is the finalists are ON THEIR OWN the last 4 weeks before the live finale. I remember last week Jillian was talking about how she was going to the last weigh-in before the live show and was saying goodbye to the contestants...

So anyway, Brittany kept talking about how nervous she is because she has the finale coming up in 4 weeks (April 15th I think they said was the date). Now it could go either way with that conversation as to whether she was voted off or not, but my point is that it SOUNDED like she wasn't.

If you go to KFI's site, the podcast is there to listen to.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

gchance said:


> I disagree that Brittany was voted off. I suppose it's up in the air at this point for viewers, and here's why.
> 
> Brittany was on Jillian's radio show Sunday morning for the whole show. One thing they mentioned is the finalists are ON THEIR OWN the last 4 weeks before the live finale. I remember last week Jillian was talking about how she was going to the last weigh-in before the live show and was saying goodbye to the contestants...
> 
> So anyway, Brittany kept talking about how nervous she is because she has the finale coming up in 4 weeks (April 15th I think they said was the date). Now it could go either way with that conversation as to whether she was voted off or not, but my point is that it SOUNDED like she wasn't.
> 
> If you go to KFI's site, the podcast is there to listen to.
> 
> Greg


The booted contestants compete for who lost the most away from the ranch. So, it still matters.


----------



## JaneiR36

gchance said:


> I disagree that Brittany was voted off. I suppose it's up in the air at this point for viewers, and here's why.





Spoiler



Huh? Should we be spoilerizing something?  It's a done deal, buddy!!! 



RE: Kelly's hair, I thought they still left some excellent wave pattern in there. I'm probably just missing something


----------



## gchance

IJustLikeTivo said:


> The booted contestants compete for who lost the most away from the ranch. So, it still matters.


That's not what I was arguing though. The tone of her appearance (and it was an appearance, not an interview) was that she hadn't been eliminated. I guess we'll find out for sure tonight. 

The way Jillian presented it was that she (Jillian) needed a ride to the studio because her car was in the shop or something so she called Brittany. The first words out of Brittany's mouth were, "Do you want me to pick up Starbuck's for you on the way?" Hehe.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

Ding dong the dick is dead. I'm glad he was able to lose weight but like many American idol participants, he has no ability to step outside and see how he really is.

I'm basically pretty disgusted by the entire blue team. Not so much for what they did but for the bullying attitude they showed while doing it. You can win without being a team of complete asshats.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

gchance said:


> That's not what I was arguing though. The tone of her appearance (and it was an appearance, not an interview) was that she hadn't been eliminated. I guess we'll find out for sure tonight.
> 
> The way Jillian presented it was that she (Jillian) needed a ride to the studio because her car was in the shop or something so she called Brittany. The first words out of Brittany's mouth were, "Do you want me to pick up Starbuck's for you on the way?" Hehe.
> 
> Greg


I'm not sure what the argument is. We know what happened last week.


----------



## USAFSSO

My guess it is Kelly and the boys in the final 4. They showed the "Pride" cheer they do and Kelly was with them. But then again, knowing how they edit this show that means shes out next week.

I am kinda glad to see mouth breather Dan get his come upins. Still glad he's doing well at his new home.


----------



## laststarfighter

Miss "I'm not a black team member, I'm pink" finally realizes that breaking up that cocky blue team is a good idea. Welcome to two weeks ago, Ali.

I was cracking up when Dan pulled a 1 and immediately cried because he realized he not untouchable.

I think this season is breaking all records for man-love. I wanted to barf with that Wizard of Oz send off that Dan got.


----------



## gchance

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I'm not sure what the argument is. We know what happened last week.


What I was saying was that after listening to Jillian's show I was convinced that she wasn't going to be eliminated. Then after the Today show appearance I realized it could go either way.

Then during the first minute of this week's episode I realized that, once again, my memory has proven completely useless. Honestly, I had totally forgotten Brittany was voted off last week. Completely, until that moment watching this week's episode where I realized what had happened.

It's happened before. Remember how I forgot what happened in the last 5 minutes of the Battlestar Galactica season finale. Sheeeeesh.

I can remember intimate details of Babylon 5, yet forget what my boss told me to do WITHIN THE SAME CONVERSATION. Isn't working out, losing weight, getting healthy, taking multivitamins, and eliminating soda all supposed to HELP your memory?

Greg


----------



## gchance

One more thing. I *strongly* hope Ali goes all the way. I'd take either Ali or Kelly, but given the choice of the two, Ali's got the drive.

Greg


----------



## JaneiR36

No one seemed to agonize over the unbreakable Mark/Jay alliance. The only situation next week that would 100% work out in anyone's favor is both of them below the yellow line. Hopefully the other contestants wise up and kick one of them out if they fall below the yellow line again!

I like Dan. He's just very expressive, Win or Lose  He keeps things fun, the remaining contestants are all too serious! 

I've watched maybe one season of Survivor, and this week's challenge reminded me of the Survivor challenge where they were cutting down each team member with matchetes to eliminate them from the challenge. The "weaker" team at the time wised up because they could see the sequence of their elimination right before their eyes, if the other team had their way. Ali's epiphany this week just reminded me of that. I'm glad she's with the program, but it's still two against three....

OOOH, OOH!!! Maybe Roger will join the girls in an alliance because the brothers will always stick together?!?


----------



## AKJayhawk

Not sure if I would have thought of it in the heat of the moment, but I think Kelly & Ali could have really shaken the blue alliance in the challenge. They should have picked 1 of the guys' tables and put all their food on it, leaving the other 3 blank. Play the game of chicken from there and see what happens if there's a 3-way tie, or if the boys blink and start putting food on the other's tables.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## gchance

STOP CALLING THEM BOYS! You aren't Jillian Michaels.

Geez.

Next you'll be saying "at the end of the day" all the time.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

AKJayhawk said:


> Not sure if I would have thought of it in the heat of the moment, but I think Kelly & Ali could have really shaken the blue alliance in the challenge. They should have picked 1 of the guys' tables and put all their food on it, leaving the other 3 blank. Play the game of chicken from there and see what happens if there's a 3-way tie, or if the boys blink and start putting food on the other's tables.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


Agreed, that would have been more effective than what they did.


----------



## craftassistant

bigpuma said:


> If she has Polycystic Ovary Syndrome it can cause weight gain, or in this case reduced weight loss.
> 
> http://women.webmd.com/tc/polycystic-ovary-syndrome-pcos-topic-overview


I was coming to say that she most likely has PCOS. It completly whacks your body out. It is not a pretty thing for sure. You also have insulin resistence, which would totally explain her not losing weight.

I bet if she goes on metformin and some other things she will most likely start dropping numbers. Regardless her body is in so much better shape today than when she started.


----------



## craftassistant

AKJayhawk said:


> Not sure if I would have thought of it in the heat of the moment, but I think Kelly & Ali could have really shaken the blue alliance in the challenge. They should have picked 1 of the guys' tables and put all their food on it, leaving the other 3 blank. Play the game of chicken from there and see what happens if there's a 3-way tie, or if the boys blink and start putting food on the other's tables.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeff


I am pretty sure that Kellie referenced that she and Ali should have chatted before hand.

But regardless congrats to both of their kick butt losses this week. I can't wait to see what Jillian says and well that too of Bob.

Did anyone notice Jackie? She looks like she has definitely lost more weight


----------



## sharkster

woo hoo! So glad with not only the women taking the top two positions, but I couldn't stand that little pr ick so I say - See ya...wouldn't wanna be ya. 

I thought the same thing about Jackie - She looked like she has done really well since she's been home.


----------



## brott

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I'm basically pretty disgusted by the entire blue team. Not so much for what they did but for the bullying attitude they showed while doing it. You can win without being a team of complete asshats.


Not really condoning the challenge pile-on, but in the end the logic was to totally let the girls decide who would win the $10k. I sensed more frustration than anger out of the ladies.


----------



## pmyers

Was sorry to see Dan go. I liked him. 

Alli's transformation is amazing.


----------



## Havana Brown

Sooo glad Dan is gone. He's was being really arrogant the past few weeks. I'm glad the two girls beat out all the boys, but I still don't like how the blue team was stacked from the start from the sucky challenge that Bob and Jillian had. Maybe the next couples (which they're casting) should be man and woman couple. 

Does Dan really think he has a good voice? I know he tagges himself as a rocker dude, and I still laugh at that. To me, he was just some kid who likes to play his guitar and sing, not star material, AT ALL!


----------



## pmyers

I agree that if you are going to do couples that they need to be a man and a woman.


----------



## JaneiR36

Havana Brown said:


> Sooo glad Dan is gone. He's was being really arrogant the past few weeks. I'm glad the two girls beat out all the boys, but I still don't like how the blue team was stacked from the start from the sucky challenge that Bob and Jillian had. Maybe the next couples (which they're casting) should be man and woman couple.


You could see the whole challenge just kill Jillian's spirit. I guess they're all about male / female equality. Results = sucky, Message = Kinda cool 

As far as actual weight lost, the Black team could have kept ppl who actually lost weight on, but they chose to vote folks out based on friendship and alliances, so I really can't blame the blue team for how things turned out.


----------



## USAFSSO

I know I said I was glad to see Dan is gone, he was getting too big for his britches, even with all the lbs loss. I hope he takes the at home part.

I like how he had moved away from home. It's like a former drug user or an alcoholic, you can't go home and be with your friends who are users. Now, I'm not saying being over weight is like being a user. I'm just saying it's hard to be a healthy eater and associate with enablers.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

USAFSSO said:


> I know I said I was glad to see Dan is gone, he was getting too big for his britches, even with all the lbs loss. I hope he takes the at home part.
> 
> I like how he had moved away from home. It's like a former drug user or an alcoholic, you can't go home and be with your friends who are users. Now, I'm not saying being over weight is like being a user. I'm just saying it's hard to be a healthy eater and associate with enablers.


I think Dan is in for a nasty dose of reality. It's one thing to like singing, it's another to actually have talent which I don't think he has. I'm not sure his parents are doing him any kind of favor in helping that along.


----------



## Havana Brown

USAFSSO said:


> . Now, I'm not saying being over weight is like being a user. I'm just saying it's hard to be a healthy eater and associate with enablers.


I think to some people being overweight is like being a user. I know someone who is over 400 lbs. and his mother is definitely his enabler.



IJustLikeTivo said:


> I think Dan is in for a nasty dose of reality. It's one thing to like singing, it's another to actually have talent which I don't think he has. I'm not sure his parents are doing him any kind of favor in helping that along.


I'm sure mama thinks he's an incredibly singer. Dan, that's your mama telling you that dude!


----------



## gchance

Being overweight is absolutely an addiction to food, as much as being addicted to the internet, being addicted to drugs, being addicted to cigarettes... all of it. Moreso, in fact, because your body doesn't NEED all those other things to live. Your body NEEDS food to live. That's what makes it tough. How do I make changes in how I eat... yet continue to eat?

It takes lots of work, of course. Every day is a constant challenge for me, and I expect it to remain that way for the rest of my life. I failed a little bit today. I believe I more than made up for it in the gym this afternoon and on the stairmaster tonight. I couldn't have said that about myself a few years ago.

So back to the subject at hand...

We asked for blubbering, we got blubbering! WOO! Oh man, Mark started wayyyy at the beginning of the week and kept going, and going, and going. Through the weigh-in, man, he took Jay's gain worse than Jay did! My wife and I cracked up when his wife asked him on the phone, "Are you crying again?"

BTW, is this the first time that a woman will be in the finale? Only one person gets voted off next week



Spoiler



by us viewers, no less



and there are TWO women left. Could Roger be next?  Actually out of those two I think it'd be Mark getting the boot. Only the yellow line will save his ass, but I've said it a bazillion times before, he doesn't have much weight left to lose.



Spoiler



What I wonder is will they wait until the finale to announce the last vote-off or will us west coast viewers be out of luck for voting because we're 3 hours behind?



Greg


----------



## USAFSSO

OMG, who would think Mark would be worse than Kelly with the crying. 

I'm guessing America will vote for one of the two below the yellow line. If they let us pick one of the four, it will get screwed up.

I think the two gals will make it to the final. I don't see them winning. Doesn't it go by total fat % from the start to the final?


----------



## gchance

Will America be voting for spoiler tags?

It goes by total percent of body weight lost.

Greg


----------



## craftassistant

Wow I loved when Mark's wife said are you crying again? That was great! 

Anyways I hope Kelly and Ali make it to the finals. I am totally going to be watching it Tuesday live so I can cast a vote. To think that Kelly was almost kicked off weeks ago because of Paul is amazing. She really has turned out to be a good player in all of this. 

I loved when Ali carried Mark over the finish line. I also thought Kelly was going to beat Roger, but lost it on the stairs. They totally came together with this trip to Austraila I have to say.


----------



## laststarfighter

gchance said:


> BTW, is this the first time that a woman will be in the finale?
> Greg


I think there has been at least one woman in every final. And if I remember right, most of the finalists last season were women. I'm too lazy to wiki it right now.

Anyway, I had to fast forward through most of it. For one, I still can't believe they are doing 2 hour shows at this point when there isn't 2 hours of content. And for another, if I see Mark bawling again then I might pull an eye muscle from all my .


----------



## Havana Brown

When they showed clips from the first few episodes I remembered thinking that Mark was a big jerk. He sure has softened up!! Too much buddy.

I cracked up when Jillian was trying to make Kelly eat the oyster, but I thought she carried it too far when she really made her do it. I would have totally puked right there.

Ali is turning into the anorexic mindset. I can't believe she complained about her arms, they looked great. She didn't want to take off her shirt? She was already ripped at the show she came back, I'm sure at the finale she's gonna have a washboard stomach.


----------



## pendragn

laststarfighter said:


> I think there has been at least one woman in every final. And if I remember right, most of the finalists last season were women. I'm too lazy to wiki it right now.


Here's the wiki. I've only watched one other season, number 2. Suzy was in the finals there, though she didn't win, obviously.

I think Mark and Ali have to run out of weight to lose at some point. They're both so damned skinny at this point. I think Kelly or Roger have the most potential weight loss. As much as I like Ali and Mark I don't think they can pull it off. Has the winner ever been someone that was voted off and brought back?

tk


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

pendragn said:


> Here's the wiki. I've only watched one other season, number 2. Suzy was in the finals there, though she didn't win, obviously.
> 
> I think Mark and Ali have to run out of weight to lose at some point. They're both so damned skinny at this point. I think Kelly or Roger have the most potential weight loss. As much as I like Ali and Mark I don't think they can pull it off. Has the winner ever been someone that was voted off and brought back?
> 
> tk


I don't recall a reject winning though I think that happened in the Australian version.


----------



## pendragn

Havana Brown said:


> Ali is turning into the anorexic mindset. I can't believe she complained about her arms, they looked great. She didn't want to take off her shirt? She was already ripped at the show she came back, I'm sure at the finale she's gonna have a washboard stomach.


I don't think (at least I hope not) it's anorexia. It's self perception. In her mind she's always been the fat girl. It's who she is to herself. It's part of how she identifies herself. Only four months ago it was still true. I think she just hasn't changed her internal image of herself yet. Her arms themselves aren't the issue, it's all perception. When I was putting on weight I remember hitting 190 and thinking it was disgustingly fat, because I was used to seeing myself smaller. I spend eight years or so at 220 and now I'm ecstatic to be holding at 194. It's all perception. She'll figure out she's a hottie eventually. 

tk


----------



## gchance

I'm with Todd. Self perception is a powerful thing. I still find myself "acting like" a fat person at times. I've completely forgotten how to get up off the floor (after sitting) without supporting myself on one arm. Honestly, I notice this but have no idea how I got up without doing that before. It's perception. With me, it's been close to two years. With Ali it's been four months.

No, I don't have flab in my arms, but never have. Mine is all in my gut. I have a nice amount of it in my gut, and below the belt. The skin below the belt will always be there, I'm not so vain that I need surgery (like my hernia surgeon tried to tell me I needed).

Greg


----------



## laria

This is my first season watching more than an episode or two... are they always on their own the last week? It seemed to me like the whole "going to Australia" and "oh you're on your own this week" stuff was because Bob/Jillian had to go to Australia to start their show over there.


----------



## Sadara

laria said:


> This is my first season watching more than an episode or two... are they always on their own the last week? It seemed to me like the whole "going to Australia" and "oh you're on your own this week" stuff was because Bob/Jillian had to go to Australia to start their show over there.


I got that impression too.

I loved loved loved loved Mark's wife for busting his balls about crying again!!

I hope Kelly and Alli make it to the finale.

By the way, anyone else notice that Jay still has some serious man boobs? He weighs less than my husband now and I can't help but find it a little shocking that Jay still has some seriously big man boobs.


----------



## laria

Sadara said:


> By the way, anyone else notice that Jay still has some serious man boobs? He weighs less than my husband now and I can't help but find it a little shocking that Jay still has some seriously big man boobs.


I think his moobs are mostly just floppy skin now... they were pretty deflated before they stopped going shirtless to the weigh ins.


----------



## gchance

laria said:


> This is my first season watching more than an episode or two... are they always on their own the last week?


This season they've changed things up a bit overall. The trainers didn't used to be in on weigh-ins and now they are. Also, they aren't JUST gone for the last week...

You're forgetting lag time between shooting and airing. It's the last TELEVISED week. According to Jillian on the radio show, the contestants are on their own, at home, for FOUR WEEKS until the finale. Next week's episode was shot a month or so ago.

The live finale was new last season I think.

Greg


----------



## laria

gchance said:


> You're forgetting lag time between shooting and airing. It's the last TELEVISED week.


I guess I just thought that we were catching up to live time since the previews showed that people will vote for the 3rd person for the finale.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

pendragn said:


> I don't think (at least I hope not) it's anorexia. It's self perception. In her mind she's always been the fat girl. It's who she is to herself. It's part of how she identifies herself. Only four months ago it was still true. I think she just hasn't changed her internal image of herself yet. Her arms themselves aren't the issue, it's all perception. When I was putting on weight I remember hitting 190 and thinking it was disgustingly fat, because I was used to seeing myself smaller. I spend eight years or so at 220 and now I'm ecstatic to be holding at 194. It's all perception. She'll figure out she's a hottie eventually.
> 
> tk


She has body dysmorphic order which makes her incapable of fairly evaluating how she looks. She stills sees a fat girl. This can be a huge problem. I think HB is correct. They need to keep a close eye on her. She's already getting pretty small. Give her 5 more weeks, WITHOUT SUPERVISION, and there is no telling what she might do.


----------



## gchance

laria said:


> I guess I just thought that we were catching up to live time since the previews showed that people will vote for the 3rd person for the finale.


We are catching up. They had their last weigh-in about a month ago. Hang on, I'll even tell you when it was. It may have even been 3 weeks...



gchance said:


> Brittany was on Jillian's radio show Sunday morning for the whole show. One thing they mentioned is the finalists are ON THEIR OWN the last 4 weeks before the live finale. I remember last week Jillian was talking about how she was going to the last weigh-in before the live show and was saying goodbye to the contestants...


I posted that on 3/25, the show in question I listened to was 3/23. Jillian would have mentioned going to the final weigh-in on 3/16. That makes about 4 weeks from final weigh-in to the finale. The timeframe sounds about right anyway.

Greg


----------



## bareyb

After tonights episode I am pulling for Ally. She really has transformed herself and I think she looks great. Seeing her run that Triathlon (ish) really turned me into a fan of hers. I would love to see her win. Go Ally!!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

I'm an even biggir ally of Ali.


----------



## pmyers

I really like this show but the 2 hour length is just frustrating to me. It really is too much time to devout to this show


----------



## bigpuma

pmyers said:


> I really like this show but the 2 hour length is just frustrating to me. It really is too much time to devout to this show


We tend to fast forward through a lot of the crap. Especially the long drawn out weigh in.


----------



## Sadara

bigpuma said:


> We tend to fast forward through a lot of the crap. Especially the long drawn out weigh in.


I've been known to do that... repeating the last 30 seconds when they return from commercial always gets ff'ed through.


----------



## pendragn

I like the two hour format. I really like the show and I'm glad it's that long. 

tk


----------



## Havana Brown

laststarfighter said:


> Anyway, I had to fast forward through most of it. For one, I still can't believe they are doing 2 hour shows at this point when there isn't 2 hours of content.


Even American Idol went from two hours, to one and a half, to one. That's how Biggest Loser should've done it too.


----------



## gchance

bareyb said:


> Seeing her run that Triathlon (ish) really turned me into a fan of hers.


Seeing her run that Triathlon really turned me _on_.  I just wish they'd stop saying triath-a-lon.

Greg


----------



## Scubee

Is there a reason the NBC Web site isn't kept up to speed very well?


----------



## pmyers

Havana Brown said:


> Even American Idol went from two hours, to one and a half, to one. That's how Biggest Loser should've done it too.


I totally agree. Start big....scale down....then have a 2 hour finale.


----------



## JaneiR36

Havana Brown said:


> Even American Idol went from two hours, to one and a half, to one. That's how Biggest Loser should've done it too.


I just figured they were doing it this way due to overall reduced air-time material because of the writers' strike. They couldn't pull this off if the competition were truly stiff, but right now NBC has empty time slots to fill.



IJustLikeTiVo said:


> She has body dysmorphic order which makes her incapable of fairly evaluating how she looks. She stills sees a fat girl. This can be a huge problem. I think HB is correct. They need to keep a close eye on her. She's already getting pretty small. Give her 5 more weeks, WITHOUT SUPERVISION, and there is no telling what she might do.


I guess I don't get what's wrong with wanting slimmer arms. Would a lot of contestants really be on the show if it weren't for a touch of vanity?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

JaneiR36 said:


> I guess I don't get what's wrong with wanting slimmer arms. Would a lot of contestants really be on the show if it weren't for a touch of vanity?


Nothing at all, IF YOUR ARMS ARE FAT. Hers no longer are. She sees muscle and thinks fat. Her arms look just fine.


----------



## pmyers

I think they played that arms thing up for the cameras......if she really thought that she never would have bought that dress or brought it with her.


----------



## gchance

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Nothing at all, IF YOUR ARMS ARE FAT. Hers no longer are. She sees muscle and thinks fat. Her arms look just fine.


She does have a bit of loose skin on her arms when she moves certain ways, in fact that's what she was responding to when she started complaining about them. If you still have it recorded, watch the scene again. She moves her arms in such a way where you see it hanging a bit and immediately she starts complaining about it, but by that time she's moved her arms a different directions and you can see her muscles again.

As I keep saying, I've been there, done that. When I wear my pants and shirt a certain way, the loose skin I have in my gut area just looks like a gut. But if I move a certain way you can REALLY tell. I can get away with no shirt with certain pants, but have to be careful that it doesn't drop too low. The biggest one is I have to be careful of certain SHORTS, because if they're tight in a certain way when I sit down the skin in the groin area makes it look like have a HUGE package. Not that it's a bad thing mind you. 

Anyway, I really don't think it's a disorder. There's also really no problem with vanity to a certain point, we all have it. If not for vanity we'd never dress nice, never fix ourselves up, never have pride in our appearance.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

gchance said:


> She does have a bit of loose skin on her arms when she moves certain ways, in fact that's what she was responding to when she started complaining about them. If you still have it recorded, watch the scene again. She moves her arms in such a way where you see it hanging a bit and immediately she starts complaining about it, but by that time she's moved her arms a different directions and you can see her muscles again.
> 
> As I keep saying, I've been there, done that. When I wear my pants and shirt a certain way, the loose skin I have in my gut area just looks like a gut. But if I move a certain way you can REALLY tell. I can get away with no shirt with certain pants, but have to be careful that it doesn't drop too low. The biggest one is I have to be careful of certain SHORTS, because if they're tight in a certain way when I sit down the skin in the groin area makes it look like have a HUGE package. Not that it's a bad thing mind you.
> 
> Anyway, I really don't think it's a disorder. There's also really no problem with vanity to a certain point, we all have it. If not for vanity we'd never dress nice, never fix ourselves up, never have pride in our appearance.
> 
> Greg


We're gonna have to disagree. BTW, it's a very real disorder, it's not just something I made up.


----------



## Havana Brown

I know a woman who has a bridge phobia like Mark. She can't drive over them. She pulls over and has someone else drive!


----------



## gchance

IJustLikeTivo said:


> We're gonna have to disagree. BTW, it's a very real disorder, it's not just something I made up.


True, it is. I suppose we'll disagree. Also remember we only saw one snippet scene. She could have been going on for hours. Then again that could have been it. 

Greg


----------



## craftassistant

Holy Crap is all I have to say about tonight's episode. I think it was one of the best ever I have seen.

I am anxious for next week that is for darn sure.

Everyone was awesome this week.

So did you all catch the marketing plug for the new eating plan biggestlosermealplan.com? I am not sure how I feel about that yet. I am going to look at the plan and see what it is all about.


----------



## tirofiban

craftassistant said:


> Holy Crap is all I have to say about tonight's episode. I think it was one of the best ever I have seen.


I was really surprised by the weigh in.

I'm not sure who I'll vote for.

But have you seen what you have to do to vote? NBC wants a lot of your personal information before you can vote. I really want to vote, but I hate giving out all my personal information. I hate when they do that.

I had to vent and write about it on my blog: The Biggest Loser Vote and the Catch

Can't NBC come up with a better voting system?


----------



## Sadara

Great episode!! By the way, I was sure Mark was done loosing weight and turns out he wasn't!!

I did a little calculating, even if Roger does make it to the finale and depending on how everyone does at home, there's a chance that Alli or Kelly could still win. Mark is the only one I'm pretty sure won't win this thing. 

As inspiring as Ali is, Kelly is just as inspiring to me. I really do hope either Ali or Kelly win.

I did vote, didn't like giving all my info to do it, but I voted.... my vote was for Mark to be in the finale.


----------



## laria

I figured they were all in for good weigh ins after their pathetic ones in Australia.


----------



## debtoine

I was surprised at all their losses tonight. A big :up: for Ali and Kelly. It would be nice for a woman to win.

In the rules for voting FAQ, the only thing that they said HAD TO BE VALID was your email address. So, I put in a gmail address I don't use much, and that doesn't give away my name. I used a different name, different birthdate (made sure I was at least 13), and correct area code with 555 number. Even with that, I think my vote still counts.

deb


----------



## gchance

Total and utter surprise tonight. Those contestants gave it their all.

BTW the more personal info they ask for, the less likely they'll have more than one entry per person. Are they asking for more information than they normally do for people to sign up for things like the Biggest Loser Club or the forum?

Greg


----------



## bareyb

Wow. That blew my mind! Best semi-final ever. Go Ali!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

I get the feeling more and more that there are shenanigans going on. 

I just don't get the complete turn around from last week in OZ when virtually no one lost anything to this week where they all universally lost a ton of weight. That just seems like too much of a coincidence. I also don't get how it's even possible to lose that kind of weight in one week this late in the game. Every single person was over 6&#37; and or 11 lbs. Even hard dieting and lot of exercise can barely achieve that number of pounds early when you're still shedding water weight. How can it still happen in week 15?

I am thrilled to see the woman doing well but those numbers just bend my mind.


----------



## laria

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I just don't get the complete turn around from last week in OZ when virtually no one lost anything to this week where they all universally lost a ton of weight.


Traveling can screw the whole works up. They obviously worked out hard in Australia. And not to be crude, but when I'm traveling, I'm often not drinking the same amount of water, not eliminating the same amount of stuff...  I have seen a 5-6 lb fluctuation in weight after returning home to my normal routine after a trip, and I am not working out anywhere close to how often they are (or eating as healthily ).


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

laria said:


> Traveling can screw the whole works up. They obviously worked out hard in Australia. And not to be crude, but when I'm traveling, I'm often not drinking the same amount of water, not eliminating the same amount of stuff...  I have seen a 5-6 lb fluctuation in weight after returning home to my normal routine after a trip, and I am not working out anywhere close to how often they are (or eating as healthily ).


I travel a lot and I understand your point but if that were true why did it only affect them in one direction? If anything, they'd be more tired and out of sort at the end of the trip than at the beginning.


----------



## pmyers

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I get the feeling more and more that there are shenanigans going on.
> 
> I just don't get the complete turn around from last week in OZ when virtually no one lost anything to this week where they all universally lost a ton of weight. That just seems like too much of a coincidence. I also don't get how it's even possible to lose that kind of weight in one week this late in the game. Every single person was over 6% and or 11 lbs. Even hard dieting and lot of exercise can barely achieve that number of pounds early when you're still shedding water weight. How can it still happen in week 15?
> 
> I am thrilled to see the woman doing well but those numbers just bend my mind.


I totally agree with you. I found these numbers "fishy". I remember somebody talking about how there was really 4 weeks that they were without their trainers....was this 4 weeks from Australia to last nights's show or 4 weeks from last night's show to the finale? It makes sense to me that it was actually 4 weeks from Australia and they just totally edited to make it look like only 1 week. That kind of loss, in 1 week, with as little weight to go as these people have.......is very hard.


----------



## mikieminnow

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I get the feeling more and more that there are shenanigans going on. ..... Even hard dieting and lot of exercise can barely achieve that number of pounds early when you're still shedding water weight. How can it still happen in week 15?


The combination of eating right, lots of cardio and very little weight training will lead to big numbers like this.


----------



## laria

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I travel a lot and I understand your point but if that were true why did it only affect them in one direction? If anything, they'd be more tired and out of sort at the end of the trip than at the beginning.


Maybe if the weigh in was the day they got back, but they'd been back for a week eating/sleeping right, exercising "normally" (the normally for the show anyway), etc.

I don't know... I agree that they were all very large numbers, and maybe fishy (the fact that Roger managed to get exactly what he needed to get most weight ever lost and Kelly got exactly what she needed to stay above the line), but not totally out of the realm of possibility.


----------



## laria

pmyers said:


> It makes sense to me that it was actually 4 weeks from Australia and they just totally edited to make it look like only 1 week.


I don't think so... I think it's 4 weeks from last night to the finale. Mark was talking about how winning the Bigger Loser Club food or whatever it was called would help him in the time in between to the finale to stay on track.

Roger and Kelly have done great, but they still have a ways to go. Mark and especially Ali look amazing. Not sure what it is about Mark, I think it's just his posture, because he doesn't have a gut anymore and we've seen him with his shirt off before they started weighing with shirts and I don't remember him having a lot of hanging skin, but he still looks like his front sticks out. I think he just arches his back a lot or something.  Ali looks so tiny though!


----------



## gchance

pmyers said:


> I totally agree with you. I found these numbers "fishy". I remember somebody talking about how there was really 4 weeks that they were without their trainers....was this 4 weeks from Australia to last nights's show or 4 weeks from last night's show to the finale? It makes sense to me that it was actually 4 weeks from Australia and they just totally edited to make it look like only 1 week. That kind of loss, in 1 week, with as little weight to go as these people have.......is very hard.


That kind of loss is hard, yes, but not impossible. This week's episode was mostly introspective for us, we didn't see as much of them working out.



laria said:


> I don't think so... I think it's 4 weeks from last night to the finale. Mark was talking about how winning the Bigger Loser Club food or whatever it was called would help him in the time in between to the finale to stay on track.


It was one week from Australia to last night, it's 4 weeks from what we saw last night until next week's show. They worked out this week without trainers, and will do the same the next 4 weeks at home. I wonder if we'll see any of that or if they'll focus most of the show (with exception to the first 5 minutes) on the finale.

My wife kept saying, "Jillian's gonna faint, Jillian's gonna faint." She's really become a fan this season.

Greg


----------



## pmyers

I just don't see Mark or Ali having much more weight to lose, especially Mark. Roger and Kelly still have some good weight to loose. I feel a little sorry for Kelly as she definetly has a lot of loose skin that is going to be an issue. Ali doesn't seem to have that problem.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

pmyers said:


> I totally agree with you. I found these numbers "fishy". I remember somebody talking about how there was really 4 weeks that they were without their trainers....was this 4 weeks from Australia to last nights's show or 4 weeks from last night's show to the finale? It makes sense to me that it was actually 4 weeks from Australia and they just totally edited to make it look like only 1 week. That kind of loss, in 1 week, with as little weight to go as these people have.......is very hard.


I think there is 4 weeks from when Last nights show was filmed to the finale next week. They have no trainers when they get home. Maybe that's what they meant?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

pmyers said:


> I just don't see Mark or Ali having much more weight to lose, especially Mark. Roger and Kelly still have some good weight to loose. I feel a little sorry for Kelly as she definetly has a lot of loose skin that is going to be an issue. Ali doesn't seem to have that problem.


It depends a lot on your age and just how overweight you were. Kelly was much bigger and I think she's at least 10 years older than Ali. As you age, skin loses elasticity anyway. Add the stretching of weight gain and you can see why many people who get Bariatric surgery end up needing skin removal.


----------



## vikingguy

pmyers said:


> I just don't see Mark or Ali having much more weight to lose, especially Mark. Roger and Kelly still have some good weight to loose. I feel a little sorry for Kelly as she definetly has a lot of loose skin that is going to be an issue. Ali doesn't seem to have that problem.


It is age and how long you have been morbidly obese. I face the same issues as kelly it kind of sucks. My stomach looks like a deflated balloon. I am 35 and was morbidly obese 15 or so years. I won't cry about it because it was my own fault. It serves as a reminder every single day what happens if I fall off the wagon.

I am calling bs on this weeks weigh in. I just can't believe they all hit such monster numbers. I could see one or 2 but not all 4 hitting huge numbers. It seems to me america will decide the winner. If roger gets in he wins it all if mark gets in ali wins it all.

Just on a side note I will have my first major test since I lost my 150 pounds. The OS I saw yesterday recommended surgery for my left knee. He wants to do a realign it and clean up the damage that was done by me putting it off.


----------



## pmyers

I'd love to hear about any comments from Jillian on her radio show (or is it podcast) about this week. Please post if you find some.


----------



## pmyers

I did love how Rocco showed them how to make healthy versions of their favorite meals. That is one thing that I did on my own when I lost 60 pounds. I can make healthy pizza, augratin taters, and "fried" chicken. I think it really helped me to keep the weight off and stay positive.....that I can still eat my favorite foods but healthy.


----------



## keepthewebopen

The reason they lost so much weight is because it was do or die time for the finals. They probably cut weight just like a boxer does to make weight. Meaning sweating a lot and not drinking any water. After the weigh in they all probably gain most of the weight back after a few glasses of water.
They will now go home loose some real weight and cut again before the finale.
I know that's what I would do. If you really work hard you can cut 15 to 20 pounds in one day.
That's my thoughts.


----------



## Butcher Girl

I think we would all be fools to think that we are being led to believe anything besides what J.D. Roth and the producers of this show want us to believe. That being said, I am almost sure this episode of TBL-C was not a real 7-day week. Oh well. At least I wasn't completely depressed by the weigh-in like I was last week.  But I sure won't be mad at myself if I can't pull a 13-pound weight loss in 7 days 15 weeks into my efforts...this show gets less and less realistic every season.

I'm sure it seems a bit unfair at first for those who went home to come back and compete - but the real message here should be, "life's not fair". These folks are going to deal with roadblocks and setbacks galore once they re-enter the real world, and some of them will be totally out of their control. What will define their progress is how they deal with it. You can blame others and make excuses, or you can do your best and be happy with that.

Secondly, I think Ali should be COMMENDED for losing that much weight at home ON HER OWN, without Bob or Jillian's help or the competition in sight or being quarantined with a fridge whose contents are monitored by your trainer...I think she has earned her spot there as much as anyone else - I mean, if she hadn't worked so hard at home, somebody else would be there in her place. I am inspired by both Ali and Kelly for persevering in the face of (what seemed to be a week or so ago) certain failure. Shows what a little hard work and determination can do. Way to go, girls!


----------



## Butcher Girl

Oh, and by the way - I voted for Mark to be in the finals. Simply because I want Ali to win this. She has worked so hard.

That, and because Roger's plea video sickened me and made me feel cheap and want to take a shower after all those "hugs".


----------



## pmyers

I voted for Roger.


----------



## Butcher Girl

Hey - to each their own, I could see why some folks would vote for Roger...I didn't want to vote FOR either of them, as I felt both their plea videos were transparent and not exactly genuine...I, too felt guilted by Mark flashing his fam photos...

So to be quite honest, my vote for Mark was simply a vote for Ali to win, not a show of support for Mark or against Roger.

I have a feeling that if we pick the contestant that doesn't make for good TV, we'll get the announcement from Ali next week "well, we know we told you that you were voting for who would STAY, but here's the twist..." and they'll throw in/out whomever the producers deem worthy of ratings.

You know...the old bait and switch.


----------



## Butcher Girl

Did anyone else feel awful for Kelly when Jillian popped out from behind that tree like a leprechaun and practically knocked Ali over with affection while completely ignoring Kelly?  I thought Kelly deserved more recognition from Jillian for her physical accomplishments and emotional growth, especially since she's the last remaining black team member and has held on for so long - I think Jillian has counted Kelly out for the win...she may be right, she may be wrong...either way, I think it's obvious to Kelly and everyone else, and I personally think it's wrong to favor one over the other so openly...how can that be good for Kelly's sense of confidence?

However, I think it shows amazing strength and growth that Kelly just kinda took it all in stride, let it roll off her back. This is the "life's not fair" part of real life...and I think Kelly is doing great at not taking things so personally. Though I am hoping Ali wins this thing, Kelly is a greater success story IMHO.


----------



## AKJayhawk

I always wonder how much of this is planned before the show starts, and if there's "modification" that goes on during filming? I was disappointed that when the girls really hit a home run and should have had the power to send Roger home, it was taken away from them. I'm assuming this "twist" was planned beforehand, but sometimes ya wonder 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## gchance

pmyers said:


> I'd love to hear about any comments from Jillian on her radio show (or is it podcast) about this week. Please post if you find some.


Why not just listen to her show? Her ONLY comments were about the audience vote. She encouraged all the listeners to vote and implied (didn't directly say) that she wanted to make sure the vote went positive for the girls. 

Next week I'm expecting her to spend 5 or 10 minutes opening the show by complaining about how nervous she is with the finale coming up, hehe. That's how she was last season, that episode she went on for a while about how nervous she was.

It's a podcast-accessible copy of her radio show, btw. They remove all the commercials but leave in promos for KFI's other shows. They edit down a 2-hour show to about an hour and ten minutes.



pmyers said:


> I did love how Rocco showed them how to make healthy versions of their favorite meals. That is one thing that I did on my own when I lost 60 pounds. I can make healthy pizza, augratin taters, and "fried" chicken. I think it really helped me to keep the weight off and stay positive.....that I can still eat my favorite foods but healthy.


Oh absolutely, I loved that as well. I tried doing this with most of my favorite recipes, failed on a few (there's only so much you can do with fried potatoes & gravy), yet succeeded (like you, baked/fried chicken). I also reduced beef stroganoff by about 200 calories, 20g of carbs, and reduced the fat to almost nil.



Butcher Girl said:


> Oh, and by the way - I voted for Mark to be in the finals. Simply because I want Ali to win this. She has worked so hard.
> 
> That, and because Roger's plea video sickened me and made me feel cheap and want to take a shower after all those "hugs".





pmyers said:


> I voted for Roger.





Butcher Girl said:


> I didn't want to vote FOR either of them, as I felt both their plea videos were transparent and not exactly genuine...I, too felt guilted by Mark flashing his fam photos...
> 
> So to be quite honest, my vote for Mark was simply a vote for Ali to win, not a show of support for Mark or against Roger.


I didn't want to vote for either one either. Roger was a prick to his brother for the first half of the season, while Roger really showed his true colors in Vegas, blaming everyone but himself for sleeping in. In the end though, I voted to keep Roger because I still can't get over Mark crushing his brother's spirit like that. It was similar to Paul doing it to Kelly, she's VERY submissive to him and once he was gone she did great.

As far as skin going back to normal, there's a lot that factors in. Age, genetics, hydration. As a pregnant woman's belly grows, if she hydrates her skin with creams and such, she has a better chance of it going back to normal. Once the skin's stretched out, it's too late for the hydration bit. I have to say I'm there to a point right now myself. It's not excessive, but annoying. Certainly not enough for surgery.

Greg


----------



## Butcher Girl

gchance said:


> As far as skin going back to normal, there's a lot that factors in. Age, genetics, hydration. As a pregnant woman's belly grows, if she hydrates her skin with creams and such, she has a better chance of it going back to normal. Once the skin's stretched out, it's too late for the hydration bit. I have to say I'm there to a point right now myself. It's not excessive, but annoying. Certainly not enough for surgery.
> 
> Greg


 Just a note to any TBL fans who might be considering surgery for excess skin removal - Adro (winner of TBL-Australia) elected to have plastic surgery after his major weight-loss...he addresses his feelings of disappointment and failure after losing so much weight and still feeling bad about his body. It might be helpful to anyone wondering how realistic it is to have a body like Ali's after a hundred or more pounds of weight loss...and what your options are if you don't.

I have excess belly skin as well, but I'm not done losing the weight yet - I'm not sure how I'm going to look after I lose the rest, and I must admit I'm a little scared that the loose skin will remain, but it's nice to know there are other people out there who have lost a lot of weight and are happy just as they are, extra skin and all!!


----------



## bareyb

pmyers said:


> I did love how Rocco showed them how to make healthy versions of their favorite meals. That is one thing that I did on my own when I lost 60 pounds. I can make healthy pizza, augratin taters, and "fried" chicken. I think it really helped me to keep the weight off and stay positive.....that I can still eat my favorite foods but healthy.


Man that looked GOOD! I'm a tad suspicious of the calorie counts on those dishes though... I have a feeling he was talking "per serving". Either way, I'd kill to have those kinds of meals prepared for me every day. Those looked amazing. Once I get to maintenance I'm really gonna put some effort into learning how to cook some stuff like that.


----------



## bareyb

Butcher Girl said:


> Just a note to any TBL fans who might be considering surgery for excess skin removal - Adro (winner of TBL-Australia) elected to have plastic surgery after his major weight-loss...he addresses his feelings of disappointment and failure after losing so much weight and still feeling bad about his body. It might be helpful to anyone wondering how realistic it is to have a body like Ali's after a hundred or more pounds of weight loss...and what your options are if you don't.
> 
> I have excess belly skin as well, but I'm not done losing the weight yet - I'm not sure how I'm going to look after I lose the rest, and I must admit I'm a little scared that the loose skin will remain, but it's nice to know there are other people out there who have lost a lot of weight and are happy just as they are, extra skin and all!!


Did Adro say if he was happy with the result? I've seen some pretty horrific scarring from removal of excess skin, but then again that was on people that had gotten up to 600 pounds. I KNOW I'll have some loose skin just under my belt line when I'm done. In my mind, it' won't look any worse than the roll of fat that was dangling there before. If I could be assured that the surgery wouldn't make me look like a Frankenstein monster then I may consider it. On the other hand, nobody really sees it but me anyway. I don't tend to walk around naked that much these days.


----------



## rickmeoff

Butcher Girl said:


> Did anyone else feel awful for Kelly when Jillian popped out from behind that tree like a leprechaun and practically knocked Ali over with affection while completely ignoring Kelly?


nope. altho kelly has gotten better since her ex hubby left, i dont care for her at all. she whined a lot in the past, and whenever she thought she was gonna get beaten at the weigh in she started crying right then and there.

shes become more tolerable as of late, but whenever she comes on screen and starts talking, i find myself hitting the ff button, as i cant even stand her voice.

im pulling for ali to win this..........she looks really great while busting her ass at home w/o the benefit of bob/jillian, and imo deserves it over kelly. but kelly still has quite a bit more to lose which might be in her favor.

if ali doesnt win, id like to see mark win it; he got himself in the best physical shape quicker than anyone and deserves it imo.


----------



## AKJayhawk

Anybody have details on the ice cream maker Rocco used? That's one of my weaknesses -- that might be worth trying. I rummaged around the BL web page, but didn't see anything. The company must not have paid for the product placement since they didn't mention it in the show 

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Butcher Girl

bareyb said:


> Did Adro say if he was happy with the result? I've seen some pretty horrific scarring from removal of excess skin, but then again that was on people that had gotten up to 600 pounds.


I have to say, Adro did his homework - I don't recall exactly how many surgeons he consulted with, but I think it was four or five before he decided on his surgeon. IMO, you should pick a surgeon that you feel comfortable with and who has a good track record. Ask for references and then ask the references for before/after photos (you never know how retouched some of the doctors' before/after photos may be). A good doctor will be open about sharing their work.

I think Adro was happy with the results...he certainly looks great in a suit (hubba hubba!), but I haven't seen recovery/scar photos...AND, don't forget he had $250K to spend (or however much they win in the Australia version - I think it's actually significantly less than the American version) on surgery.

Anyway, you can visit his web page...not sure of the address...just google "Adro + the new me" and you'll find it...


----------



## gchance

bareyb said:


> I KNOW I'll have some loose skin just under my belt line when I'm done. In my mind, it' won't look any worse than the roll of fat that was dangling there before. If I could be assured that the surgery wouldn't make me look like a Frankenstein monster then I may consider it.


I don't have a very high pain threshold. Have you ever seen the special on Discovery Health with the woman who lost a ton of weight and then had skin removed? HOLY COW she was in such amazing agony and pain, got infections, all sorts of nasty stuff.

My loose skin is exactly where you expect yours to be. Just above the waistline, and below in the crotch area. The crotch nobody sees but me and my wife. You can't tell it's there when I'm walking around but sitting down sometimes it looks like I have a huge package. That's ok by me.  The above the waistline thing isn't too much of a problem except when at the gym and my shirt comes up while doing lat pulldowns. It bothers me, but once I lose the rest that's lingering in the gut area, even that won't be noticeable. I'm not worried about it.



AKJayhawk said:


> Anybody have details on the ice cream maker Rocco used?


I was wondering that myself, it looked extremely cool. Not as cheesy as the one I got at Walmart, but I suppose that's the point. I'd love to hear about who makes it and what model it is.

Greg


----------



## Butcher Girl

And even with the best of surgeons, there is always a chance that surgery or recovery might go awry. There is always a risk, even with the most professional of professionals. Certainly something to consider.


----------



## bareyb

gchance said:


> I don't have a very high pain threshold. Have you ever seen the special on Discovery Health with the woman who lost a ton of weight and then had skin removed? HOLY COW she was in such amazing agony and pain, got infections, all sorts of nasty stuff.
> Greg


I think we must have seen the same special. Sure didn't make surgery look too fun! Then again that lady had a lot more excess skin than we would have. I have a feeling I'll be okay with whatever happens to me. As long as the fats out of there, hey who cares? I'll still look good with my shirt off and beyond that, I'm happily married anyway. I'm pretty sure my wife wouldn't want me going under the knife.


----------



## Butcher Girl

Okay, one more soapbox comment, and then I promise I'll get down! 

I am SO sick of product placements during the show! The shows producers claim that, if it weren't for the product placements, there might not BE a Biggest Loser show and the income is essential...last time I checked, THAT'S WHAT REGULAR COMMERCIALS ARE FOR. And, the producers say that they only pick sponsors who share their view of a healthy lifestyle. I don't even know where to begin correcting that statement, what with Travelocity as a sponsor and the TBL view of what "healthy" is...

I don't see any of my other favorite shows doing commercials during the actual show (which is the part between the regular commercials, in case it's been so long since a commercial that we forgot what regular programming is).

It's bad enough that half the screen gets gobbled up by banner ads and other NBC show plugs, and that the other half of the time parts of the show get cut off or delayed by primary election results or "breaking news" about sports or some crap...oh, and then the replay of the 5 minutes before the commercial...hey, if you need to pay for product placements because people FF through commercials, then I guess we don't need an instant replay, do we?

Look - I'm a good girl ...I stay tuned inbetween segments and I watch (or at least listen to) the commercials - why am I being subjected to this torture?


----------



## gchance

Butcher Girl said:


> ...last time I checked, THAT'S WHAT REGULAR COMMERCIALS ARE FOR.


Regular commercials... you mean the ones us Tivo owners skip?

The product placement segments are easy to skip, I'm not too worried about them. I also know that although Extra buys product placement, Jillian won't use it or recommend it outside the show. 

Greg


----------



## cherry ghost

vikingguy said:


> since I lost my 150 pounds.


:up::up::up:


----------



## cherry ghost

Butcher Girl said:


> J.D. Roth


is a genius. He's brought us some the best bad television in history and is laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

gchance said:


> Why not just listen to her show? Her ONLY comments were about the audience vote. She encouraged all the listeners to vote and implied (didn't directly say) that she wanted to make sure the vote went positive for the girls.
> 
> Next week I'm expecting her to spend 5 or 10 minutes opening the show by complaining about how nervous she is with the finale coming up, hehe. That's how she was last season, that episode she went on for a while about how nervous she was.
> 
> It's a podcast-accessible copy of her radio show, btw. They remove all the commercials but leave in promos for KFI's other shows. They edit down a 2-hour show to about an hour and ten minutes.


Is there a subscription feed for her podcast. I can find individual episodes but no feed.


----------



## gchance

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Is there a subscription feed for her podcast. I can find individual episodes but no feed.


No subscription fee. There are two links next to each episode, the link to download it and the link to subscribe. HOWEVER, you're not subscribing just to hers, you're subscribing to "KFI Sundays", which is every show they have on a Sunday.

Admittedly they handle their podcasts badly, but there really isn't much we can do about it.

KFI Sunday page
KFI Sunday podcast link

The KFI Sunday lineup is The Jesus Christ Show, Jillian Michaels, John Batchelor, Kennedy (yes, that Kennedy), & Leo Laporte.

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

gchance said:


> No subscription fee. There are two links next to each episode, the link to download it and the link to subscribe. HOWEVER, you're not subscribing just to hers, you're subscribing to "KFI Sundays", which is every show they have on a Sunday.
> 
> Admittedly they handle their podcasts badly, but there really isn't much we can do about it.
> 
> KFI Sunday page
> KFI Sunday podcast link
> 
> The KFI Sunday lineup is The Jesus Christ Show, Jillian Michaels, John Batchelor, Kennedy (yes, that Kennedy), & Leo Laporte.
> 
> Greg


Thanks, I knew they were free, I was trying to figure out if I could subscribe via itunes or the like. Downloading each one by hand is stupid.


----------



## laria

gchance said:


> I was wondering that myself, it looked extremely cool. Not as cheesy as the one I got at Walmart, but I suppose that's the point. I'd love to hear about who makes it and what model it is.


I didn't really notice the ice cream maker beyond the part where he put the bowl into the mixer. It looked more or less like the one that we have, which is this Cuisnart one. The one thing they didn't tell you, is that when you make the homemade ice cream with lower fat ingredients you have to eat it like right away.  I have never been successful at making lower fat ice cream or sorbet and keeping it for any period of time beyond that first day... it freezes into a solid block of ice. Only when I make the full fat versions with cream do they stay ice cream consistency.


----------



## laria

bareyb said:


> I think we must have seen the same special. Sure didn't make surgery look too fun! Then again that lady had a lot more excess skin than we would have.


I read a blog occasionally of a woman who decided to have a tummy tuck after losing 70 lbs. She posted a lot of pretty graphic pictures in her blog at http://weightwatchen.com/2007/01/tummy-tuck-pictures.html (the before picture is at the bottom). She mentions some pain in the updates but it doesn't sound too bad. The scars look pretty horrific to me, though. I'm hoping that if I can ever get my act together and lose the hundred or so lbs that I've accumulated in the past 15 yrs I'll be more of an Ali than a Kelly. 

I guess everyone is different.  I am not sure if I have a high threshold for pain or not. I was warned about pain after my gall bladder operation, and I took Tylenol for a couple days just in case, but I wasn't really in any pain after it. I couldn't decide if people were just exaggerating about abdominal surgery pain or if I was just a freak.  I didn't really take much pain medicine after having my knee reconstructed either (sports injury in HS).

I think one of the things that would freak me out the most from having a tummy tuck is that my belly button would be different! I'm still not over the fact that my belly button now has a big scar inside it from my gall bladder removal and I have the other little holes from the other instruments in my belly. I want my pristine belly skin back! And while we're at it, I'll take my pristine right knee skin.


----------



## gchance

IJustLikeTivo said:


> Thanks, I knew they were free, I was trying to figure out if I could subscribe via itunes or the like. Downloading each one by hand is stupid.


Oh I misunderstood what you meant by "subscription".

It's not a special itunes link. Since I don't use itunes I don't know the exact procedure, but there should be an option to subscribe to a podcast manually. Then you just copy/paste the podcast link from my above post into it.

It's sort of like how you enter podcasts into the podcaster applet on the Tivo.

Greg


----------



## gchance

laria said:


> The one thing they didn't tell you, is that when you make the homemade ice cream with lower fat ingredients you have to eat it like right away.  I have never been successful at making lower fat ice cream or sorbet and keeping it for any period of time beyond that first day... it freezes into a solid block of ice. Only when I make the full fat versions with cream do they stay ice cream consistency.


Technically he wasn't making ice cream, he was making frozen yogurt. It holds its consistency a lot better. I buy fat free ice cream and I agree, it has a much lower freezing point. You just have to adjust the freezer. 



laria said:


> I read a blog occasionally of a woman who decided to have a tummy tuck after losing 70 lbs. She posted a lot of pretty graphic pictures in her blog at http://weightwatchen.com/2007/01/tummy-tuck-pictures.html (the before picture is at the bottom). She mentions some pain in the updates but it doesn't sound too bad. The scars look pretty horrific to me, though. I'm hoping that if I can ever get my act together and lose the hundred or so lbs that I've accumulated in the past 15 yrs I'll be more of an Ali than a Kelly.


That's just it, it's a choice. You choose to have hanging skin or have scars. If skin's a HUGE problem, then it could be beneficial. For example when I worked at Medicare, there was this lady who had lost like 150 pounds and chose to keep her skin, but the skin caused a strain and gave her a hernia. The weird thing was that at the time (we're talking 20 years ago), Medicare would have covered the skin removal, but because she didn't do it, they wouldn't cover the hernia.



> I was warned about pain after my gall bladder operation, and I took Tylenol for a couple days just in case, but I wasn't really in any pain after it.


I would say it's a different kind of pain. Go watch the special on Discovery Health, they show it all the time (I forget the name, but it has to do with a woman who had a huge weight loss and skin removal). I can't express how awful it was seeing the woman that way. When it was all over, she was happy go lucky, but maaaan.



> I think one of the things that would freak me out the most from having a tummy tuck is that my belly button would be different! I'm still not over the fact that my belly button now has a big scar inside it from my gall bladder removal and I have the other little holes from the other instruments in my belly. I want my pristine belly skin back! And while we're at it, I'll take my pristine right knee skin.


I take it you haven't had children.  My bellybutton looks different, my two hernia operations gave me a vertical scar over it and a smiley underneath. The doctor commented later that it looks like an anchor. This is the same doctor who told me I'd "have to have a tummy tuck". No thanks, doc. 

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

gchance said:


> Oh I misunderstood what you meant by "subscription".
> 
> It's not a special itunes link. Since I don't use itunes I don't know the exact procedure, but there should be an option to subscribe to a podcast manually. Then you just copy/paste the podcast link from my above post into it.
> 
> It's sort of like how you enter podcasts into the podcaster applet on the Tivo.
> 
> Greg


I finally found a link but Itunes spits it back out saying it is an invalid feed link. Given that itunes has about 90% of the market, you would think they might test it with that. I guess I'll just have to download them from time to time.


----------



## pmyers

Gchance wrote:


> Oh absolutely, I loved that as well. I tried doing this with most of my favorite recipes, failed on a few (there's only so much you can do with fried potatoes & gravy), yet succeeded (like you, baked/fried chicken). I also reduced beef stroganoff by about 200 calories, 20g of carbs, and reduced the fat to almost nil.


Fried potatoes and gravy? Is that like french fries and gravy? I LOVE fries and have found that you can buy the Ore Ida fries and just bake them. They are something like 3g of fat per serving!!! You have to be carefull though as each "type" of fry seems to vary drastically in fat. The Texas style and tater tots are the worst.

For gravy, you could try either they various instant types or even the canned gravy. They are all pretty low in fat as they pretty much just use either chicken or beef stock and a thickener.


----------



## Havana Brown

Wow, I could not believe that weigh-in. After Roger hit 15 and become the biggest loser of 'em all (until Ali beat him ) I was sure he was in the finale for sure. I've not liked Kelly at all this season but after last night I'm seeing her differently. She's always looked big, even with the comparison of her first day. Last night was the first time I saw her hips and waist small. Her face also looked different. I thought she looked really attractive.

I was ticked that the teams were stacked from the beginning and didn't think there was a chance for the girls. I still say Jillian rocks. Ali looks sooooo tiny, like a runner. I can't wait to see her abs!


----------



## gchance

pmyers said:


> Fried potatoes and gravy? Is that like french fries and gravy? I LOVE fries and have found that you can buy the Ore Ida fries and just bake them. They are something like 3g of fat per serving!!! You have to be carefull though as each "type" of fry seems to vary drastically in fat. The Texas style and tater tots are the worst.


Not french fries. Think home fries from a restaurant. You slice up the potatoes whichever way you prefer, put some oil in the pan (much oil), and fry 'em up. It takes a long time, sometimes 20 minutes or more.



pmyers said:


> For gravy, you could try either they various instant types or even the canned gravy. They are all pretty low in fat as they pretty much just use either chicken or beef stock and a thickener.


You really aren't with the program, are you?  If you use instant or canned gravy you have absolutely no control over what goes in. They use heavily processed, white flour with abundant sodium content. If you use low sodium chicken or beef stock that would work, but why would you want chicken gravy or beef gravy on your fries?

No, you want country gravy. Flour. Milk. Put about a tablespoon of oil in the pan and let it get hot, then scatter a tablespoon or two of flour into the pan. Let it sit long enough to brown, then start stirring it around. That's your base, then start pouring milk in bit by bit, letting it thicken some before adding each time. Once you have a little more than what you plan to use, let it simmer, reduce, & thicken.

Then to serve... it really is pig slop, honest to God. Break up some bread into a plate. Put some fried potatoes on top, and smother with gravy. Dig in. 

The best I was able to do was replace the flour with whole wheat flour (I could have used soy flour but then I'd have to add gluten), use sprouted grain bread, and olive oil. Oh, and use fat free milk. Even still, given the calories and carb counts, a serving size ended up being about 1/4 cup or less.

So that's become a once in a while (try once or twice a year) food. I love to make it while camping to carb up prior to a long hike. The last time I had it was the morning before Mt. Lassen, and believe me, it was fabulous. 



Havana Brown said:


> I was ticked that the teams were stacked from the beginning and didn't think there was a chance for the girls. I still say Jillian rocks. Ali looks sooooo tiny, like a runner. I can't wait to see her abs!


Yeah, Bob really made the big choices. I think it just underscores the fact that Jillian's a great trainer and knows what she's doing. It would have been interesting to see what Bob would have done with Jillian's team.

Ali's gotten extremely tiny, I do wonder if we'll see her abs. We saw her belly when she came back to the house and even Jillian was impressed, I'll be she looks fabulous now.

Greg


----------



## Havana Brown

gchance said:


> Ali's gotten extremely tiny, I do wonder if we'll see her abs. We saw her belly when she came back to the house and even Jillian was impressed, I'll be she looks fabulous now.
> 
> Greg


I think when they showed that she was probably 167, and I, too, was impressed. Now that she's in the 130's she's gonna be ripped!


----------



## pmyers

gchance.....I don't really worry about things like flour and sodium when I cook. I just try to control the calories and fat as much as I can.

I have used some packaged white gravy that was pretty good. 

The only gravy and fries I've seen was in Buffalo, NY and they used brown gravy over french fries and loaded it with salt!


----------



## gchance

pmyers said:


> gchance.....I don't really worry about things like flour and sodium when I cook. I just try to control the calories and fat as much as I can.


At this point in my weight loss, trying to get off the last 10 or 15 pounds, I'm focusing extremely close on what I do.

Sodium can make you retain water. It doesn't happen forever, but if you're constantly eating too much sodium, the water retention never stops. The suggested daily intake of sodium is about 2300mg. The average American consumes between 3100mg and 4700mg. You think we should at least TRY? 

I try to keep my sodium below 2000. Jillian Michaels suggests 1000 per day, which is AMAZINGLY hard. Yesterday I was about 1750mg, something like that. Now for the fun part...

I used to eat pre-cooked chicken breasts. They're just chicken, right? Yeah, chicken with 930mg of sodium PER BREAST. I buy uncooked boneless, skinless breasts by Tyson that have 70mg of sodium per, cook them up once a week, then bring them to work. When you know what's going in your food, it's a lot easier to make the changes.

Now for fat... once again, with prepackaged, processed stuff it's hard to control the intake. Just by making it yourself you can reduce fat in how you cook it. You can use the right kind of oil (olive oil vs. generic vegetable oil), and you know without seeing their marketing labels whether you're eating trans-fat or not.

I've been seasoning with Mrs. Dash, they have some great no-salt flavors there.

Greg


----------



## Ron Pulliam

I, too, voted for Roger. I think it would nice if whoever wins does so on his or her own merits and not because a vote was manipulated. Roger "could" lose as much as 80 more pounds. It would be awesome so long as he did it healthily.

That said, Kelley could easily be the big winner. I figure she could afford to lose another 40-60 pounds. It would take extraordinary effort and careful nutritional balance, but it could work for her. I know Ali was "biggest loser" leaving the house last night, but she doesn't have too much more to lose just as Mark doesn't (his "goal" was 180 and he left the house weighing 169!). Roger and Kelley are probably the two who'll vie for the prize if Roger gets the popular vote.

As for Jillian, Ali did most of her weight loss on her own. We all saw Jillian essentially desert her babies -- Brittany and Maggie -- when Ali started high-endurance training and took everything Jillian could throw at her...and then some.

When Jillian had her melt-down and whined that the girls could never win against the men, she lost a whole lot of my respect. Allison did not deserve the brunt of that ugliness. I am tickled silly that Jillian now looks like an idiot for having said it.

And Kelley has done what Kelley has done without too much attention from Jillian, too. Kelley was not one of Jillian's "girlz" and never will be. Kelley simply performed and sweated, week after week, and she dropped 93 pounds. That was incredible for her, and I believe she'll stun us next week.


----------



## JaneiR36

Voting was only open for three days? WTH?


----------



## craftassistant

oh no the voting is over? uggh


----------



## bareyb

I have all but resigned myself to the fact, that Ali probably won't win. After losing that much weight last week, I just can't help but think she's all but "done". How ironic, that she simply wasn't "fat enough" to win the whole thing, even though she outworked nearly everyone on the show. I have the most respect for Ali of any of them. Mark would be next, if he could just "man up" a little and stop all the blubbering all the time. I'm thinking that was more a function of no sleep and no food combined with complete exhaustion. I bet he cries a lot less (no matter what he says in the interviews about "men being able to cry") once he gets some food and sleep behind him. 

Roger is my next pick after Ali. He's worked his butt off and kept to a game plan. He still has lots of weight to lose and he will likely win. I would love to see a woman win it, just not Kelly. I find it hard to get behind her after the way her and her ex conducted themselves. It was kind of sickening and more than once I wished she were gone. She has mellowed out some, but too little too late for me. I almost get the impression she read some BLOGS and found out people don't like her whining and so she stopped. She just seems to be keeping her mouth shut now and not saying much of anything. Better than before, but for me, too little too late. If she wins, I'll be "okay" with it, but I'd rather have Ali be the first lady champion of TBL.


----------



## gchance

I would LOVE to see Ali win and be the first female winner. I just don't think it's possible, unless Roger's the one who gets eliminated. If enough people feel like I do about Mark & his brother though, Mark's gone. If Mark's the one staying, then Ali has a chance.

And Barey, that's always the case with the women. They may have a lot of weight to lose, but it's just not enough compared too the men.

Greg


----------



## bareyb

gchance said:


> I would LOVE to see Ali win and be the first female winner. I just don't think it's possible, unless Roger's the one who gets eliminated. If enough people feel like I do about Mark & his brother though, Mark's gone. If Mark's the one staying, then Ali has a chance.
> 
> And Barey, that's always the case with the women. They may have a lot of weight to lose, but it's just not enough compared too the men.
> 
> Greg


I agree. If we can somehow get rid of Roger then Ali would have a shot. An Ali vs. Mark final would suit me just fine. With Ali winning it all of course. I have a feeling that no matter what happens, Ali won't be working in Mom's Hair Salon much longer and will have some type of career in fitness. I think she did TBL not only to change her body but to hopefully get a new life. I think she has succeeded no matter who actually wins. She is what this show is all about.


----------



## Havana Brown

Tonight's the night. I hope Mark gets the vote, but if Roger does, I'm sure he'll win it. I like Ali, but like others have said, she just doesn't have that much more to lose. If Kelly wins it, I'll be the first one to eat my words. I just didn't think she had it in her. Isn't she in the 160's or 170's? That's about the weight Ali came back. I'd be awesome if Kelly could drop to the 130's like Ali! 

So if Roger doesn't get the vote in, does he qualify for the Biggest Loser from home prize?


----------



## NatasNJ

Ali doesn't have much more to lose? I think she still has 50lbs to drop. She can go down to 120lbs easy. I think she is still in the mid 160's as of last episode?


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

NatasNJ said:


> Ali doesn't have much more to lose? I think she still has 50lbs to drop. She can go down to 120lbs easy. I think she is still in the mid 160's as of last episode?


No, she's at about 140 give or take. She's 5.5 so she probably has 20 -25 lbs tops to lose.


----------



## gchance

Yup, tonight's the night. Saw the promo while on the treadmill at the gym today...

BTW on Jillian's radio show she barely talked about the finale (unlike last season). Opening the show she didn't say a word and her producer (who doesn't watch the show) actually brought it up. She said oh, I'm not going to talk about it, since you don't watch, hehe. Then at the end of the show she reminded everyone to watch and got some ribbing over the dress she's forced to wear.

Anyway, can't wait for the show tonight. Go Ali! 

Greg


----------



## laria

IJustLikeTivo said:


> No, she's at about 140 give or take. She's 5.5 so she probably has 20 -25 lbs tops to lose.


She's definitely in the 130's. I want to say 135, because she lost 11 and I think she was at 146 the week before. The recap photos just show her cheering and the caption says 11 lbs though (everyone else's has the scale in the picture). I'd be surprised if she could squeeze out 20-25 more lbs though at 5'5"! That would be at the very low end of a healthy weight for that height... and I know those ranges are just guidelines  She seems like a big-boned girl though.

Either way, there's no way she has 50 lbs to go.


----------



## craftassistant

Jsut wow....this was awesome. Everyone did so incredible! 

I am so glad of the outcome..in the 100k and 250k winners..

Anyone else watch it yet?


----------



## JaneiR36

NOT deleting this from my TiVo. I gotta go back and watch Ali win again!!!!!  Can't believe it, all the odds were truly stacked against her because Roger made it to the finale, and she still won!! I had to train myself not to listen to their comments or read the expressions on their faces once they'd seen the other person's weigh-in... haha. They knew already if they were in or out. Can you tell this is the first season I've watched 

Mark, oh, Mark, such an awesome sport, he lost twice tonight and still had an excellent attitude! I hope he keeps it up for life!

Hey, when they first introduced all the past participants, did you see that guy in the audience? I could have sworn he screamed, "Paul! Loser!!" when they explained why Paul wasn't here. I'd search the thread if I wasn't too lazy, but did a poster call it or what?! They said Paul was going to make up some lame excuse as to why he wouldn't make it to the finale and he did!


----------



## gchance

ALI! WHOO!!! When Alison said she only had to have lost 105 pounds, I knew she'd take it. She'd lost 99 pounds before leaving the campus.

Roger... every week he looked more and more like it, but now it's definite. He could play Sawyer's brother on Lost.

Everyone did well this season. I thought for sure Curtis would take the at-home prize, but holy cow, Bernie kicks ASS! My wife really got into it when he won, she didn't want Mark to win it. When Bernie got it she jumped out of her seat and celebrated.

I didn't call it, but when they said Paul was too sick to make the trip I looked at my wife and said, "Yeah right, he's sick." You know he couldn't handle his ex-wife being so far into it.

Finally, unlike last year, they talked to the trainers in the finale. Last year they just sort of waved at them and that was it. The producers must have gotten some complaints. Also, did you guys notice how Jillian was clapping? On her radio show she was going on about how she was being "coached" not to clap like a guy, and that they wanted her to clap with her elbows down at her sides. She clapped as they coached her. 

Alright those are my thoughts for now. Great season, great finale.

Greg


----------



## bareyb

That was awesome. Our TiVo missed all but the last 45 minutes but I'm glad to see Ali win it! That is just great! I hope she gets a good career out of this and doesn't have to work in her Mom's salon anymore. Good for her. This was the best possible outcome. I can't wait to see the rest of it. If anyone knows of anywhere I can download a copy of the show I'd appreciate it.


----------



## gossamer88

Ali is HOT...who would've thunk it! And Brittany looked like she lost more than the numbers say. 

I too felt Paul was not sick. Probably because he did not do so well at home.


----------



## pmyers

My prediction is that Paul gained all his weight back and that he wasn't sick.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

I like the result for both the winner and bernie for the at Home. The two of them both made the biggest transformations. 

I think that this year, pretty much everyone save Paul really benefited from being on the show. Everyone lost a good amount of weight and most seem to have made needed changes.

I'm a little puzzled on the voting, I really disliked Roger but I was clearly not in the majority.


----------



## LlamaLarry

I was surprised that Roger got to go on to the finale as well. I wonder how often NBC touches base with them while on that 6 week (although I thought it was supposed to be 4) gap between campus and the finale. Not calling shenanigans yet, but having Bernie and Mark both lose more than than Ali makes me wonder if NBC "disqualified" some votes to get Mark ousted.


----------



## Cragmyre

According to the percentages, Ali beat everyone. Including Bernie and Mark, which got 45&#37; ( and some decimals ).


----------



## LlamaLarry

Man, I should have looked online first. I watched it in real time and clearly was not fully awake.  I thought Bernie had 49.xx&#37; and Mark 48.xx% to Ali's 47.xx%, but that was definitely wrong. Looks like it was:
Mark: 45.26%
Bernie: 45.96%
Kelly: 40.22%
Roger: 45.18%
Ali: 47.86%

Have no idea how I misremember both of the booted out male's percentages.


----------



## Cragmyre

These are the numbers I found, but I double checked on the DVR and Bernie did get 45.9

Ali 47.9&#37;
Bernie 45.9%
Mark 45.3%
Roger 45.2%
Dan 43.9%
Kelly 40.2%


----------



## LlamaLarry

* Lynn: Starting weight: 409 pounds. Final weight: 329 pound. Weight lost: 80 pounds. Percentage lost: 19.56%.

* Jenni: Starting weight: 267 pounds. Final weight: 213 pounds. Weight lost: 54 pounds. Percentage lost: 20.22%.

* Jenn: Starting weight: 254 pounds. Final weight: 190 pounds. Weight lost: 64 pounds. Percentage lost: 25.20%.

* Brittany: Starting weight: 221 pounds. Final weight: 164 pounds. Weight lost: 57 pounds. Percentage lost: 25.79%.

* Neill: Starting weight: 317 pounds. Final weight: 229 pound. Weight lost: 88 pounds. Percentage lost: 27.76%

* Bette Sue: Starting weight: 261 pounds. Final weight: 186 pound. Weight lost: 75 pounds. Percentage lost: 28.74%.

* Maggie: Starting weight: 239 pounds. Final weight: 169 pound. Weight lost: 70 pounds. Percentage lost: 29.29%.

* Mallory: Starting weight: 217 pounds. Final weight: 152 pound. Weight lost: 65 pounds. Percentage lost: 29.95%.

* Trent: Starting weight: 436 pounds. Final weight: 301 pound. Weight lost: 135 pounds. Percentage lost: 30.96%.

* Amanda: Starting weight: 204 pounds. Final weight: 140 pound. Weight lost: 64 pounds. Percentage lost: 31.37%.

* Jay: Starting weight: 293 pounds. Final weight: 190 pound. Weight lost: 103 pounds. Percentage lost: 35.15%.

* Jackie: Starting weight: 246 pounds. Final weight: 157 pound. Weight lost: 89 pounds. Percentage lost: 36.18%.

* Curtis: Starting weight: 381 pounds. Final weight: 231 pound. Weight lost: 150 pounds. Percentage lost: 39.37%.

* Dan: Starting weight: 310 pounds. Final weight: 174 pound. Weight lost: 136 pounds. Percentage lost: 43.87%.

* Mark: Starting weight: 285 pounds. Final weight: 156 pound. Weight lost: 80 pounds. Percentage lost: 45.26%.

* Bernie: Starting weight: 283 pounds. Final weight: 153 pound. Weight lost: 130 pounds. Percentage lost: 45.96%.

The Final Three

* Kelly: Starting weight: 271 pounds. Final weight: 162 pound. Weight lost: 109 pounds. Percentage lost: 40.22%.

* Roger: Starting weight: 363 pounds. Final weight: 199 pound. Weight lost: 164 pounds. Percentage lost: 45.18%.

* Ali: Starting weight: 234 pounds. Final weight: 122 pound. Weight lost: 112 pounds. Percentage lost: 47.86%.


----------



## craftassistant

I thought Jackie looked awesome as well. 

Honestly I think the women did awesome. Ali and Kelly were only 4lbs different which is great! 

I often wonder about Paul.. he was sick at one point with pneumnia, but still very interesting.


----------



## Havana Brown

Jackie looked terrific in that black dress. I never saw the green team because I missed that episode, but the woman seems to have done well. Looks like the longer they stayed on campus the better they did. 

I can't believe Ali pulled it off. I was a bit turned off by her really pushing that she was gonna win. She also looked great in her outfit and I thought her legs from the hem down looked terrific! 

I can't believe that Kelly made it this far. I was a big dissenter, but she did it. And Paul . . . what a waste. Even the slacker guy who is married to Amanda (the white team) did well. Amanda can now go on and look for her second husband.


----------



## Havana Brown

gchance said:


> Then at the end of the show she reminded everyone to watch and got some ribbing over the dress she's forced to wear.


That makes sense now. She looked sooo uncomfortable in it. Also Kelly, who probably never wears a dress, she was a bit butchy, or clunky walking in the dress and heels. Ali looks so tiny and she kept touching herself like she couldn't believe she was that small and pulling the dress down like it was too short for her comfort.


----------



## gchance

Did you notice Bob's rebellion as well? You could tell they said, "Look Bob, could you at least wear a tie?" So what's he do, he unbuttons the shirt so his chest is showing, then ties the tie around his NECK, not the shirt. Then he messes up his hair and sprays it so it'll stay. Classic.

Also nobody's mentioned Bernie vs. Mark. Remember, somewhere around Australia Bob made his big speech about this season being about "1 pound", then gave all the examples of where it's been a big deal. Then during the finale they announce how many pounds Mark has to win to beat Bernie, and how far off is he? Yup... 1 pound.

Then there's Jay. Why didn't anyone tell him that while he looks great, his jacket was just a tad too small? That button looked like it was about to burst. He should have done what Mark did and unbuttoned it. 

I agree with people about Kelly. They should have coached her on posture, she slouches down and wobbles when she walks, even after she lost all the weight. It's not her back, it's just the way she's trained herself for years to walk. It's more noticeable when she's in the dress, but she ALWAYS does it. Slouching like that actually makes you look heavier, it would make a huge difference with her. It'd also make her faster when she runs. She did great in the end though.

Greg


----------



## Havana Brown

gchance said:


> Did you notice Bob's rebellion as well? You could tell they said, "Look Bob, could you at least wear a tie?" So what's he do, he unbuttons the shirt so his chest is showing, then ties the tie around his NECK, not the shirt. Then he messes up his hair and sprays it so it'll stay. Classic.


Was that really a tie? I thought is was one of those scarf/neck thingies. Bob's hair didn't bother me, it was Dan's. Hated his whole look.



gchance said:


> Also nobody's mentioned Bernie vs. Mark. Remember, somewhere around Australia Bob made his big speech about this season being about "1 pound", then gave all the examples of where it's been a big deal. Then during the finale they announce how many pounds Mark has to win to beat Bernie, and how far off is he? Yup... 1 pound.


Wasn't it two pounds? I think he had to lose MORE than 130 lbs, and he came it at 129??



gchance said:


> Then there's Jay. Why didn't anyone tell him that while he looks great, his jacket was just a tad too small? That button looked like it was about to burst. He should have done what Mark did and unbuttoned it.


That's the first thing I said to the kid was that Jay's jacket was too small, all around. I was surprised how different the brothers look. They now look super skinny. Their premiere video shows them with 2-3 chins! and there's no sag.

I'm always amazed how young people look when they lose weight.


----------



## AKJayhawk

Havana Brown said:


> I'm always amazed how young people look when they lose weight.


My wife & I thought Jackie took the most off, in the looking younger department -- she looked 10 years younger easily.

Thought it was interesting that Bernie beat both Mark & Roger in weight loss percentage. It thought he got a raw deal when he was booted, so good to see him win the $100K.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## gchance

Havana Brown said:


> Was that really a tie? I thought is was one of those scarf/neck thingies. Bob's hair didn't bother me, it was Dan's. Hated his whole look.


I had thought it was a scarf too, but in closeup you could see the knot. It was a tie. 



> Wasn't it two pounds? I think he had to lose MORE than 130 lbs, and he came it at 129??


I think you're right. It was still real close... not as close as the 100,000 votes between Mark & Roger to stay. 



> I'm always amazed how young people look when they lose weight.


Another reason to stay thin or to lose weight if you've gained. I've been told by quite a few people that I look just like I did in high school. The funniest one was when I ran into someone I hadn't seen since high school who said, "Wow, you haven't changed at all!" heh. They had no clue. 

Greg


----------



## craftassistant

I loved that Bernie beat the guys! He had it rough those last few weeks on campus with being with the girls and the boys alliance. So kudos for him.

A few people have gotten married from past seasons. I wonder how these people's relationships back home are affected by their weight loss etc.


----------



## pmyers

craftassistant said:


> ...A few people have gotten married from past seasons. I wonder how these people's relationships back home are affected by their weight loss etc.


I predict it wasn't good for Paul.....


----------



## gchance

pmyers said:


> I predict it wasn't good for Paul.....


Do you mean his girlfriend's reaction when she saw the episode where, in tears, he went on and on about how much he loved Kelly? 

Greg


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

craftassistant said:


> I loved that Bernie beat the guys! He had it rough those last few weeks on campus with being with the girls and the boys alliance. So kudos for him.
> 
> A few people have gotten married from past seasons. I wonder how these people's relationships back home are affected by their weight loss etc.


I think there has been only one Marriage. Matt and Suzy from season 2 got married and have at least one child.


----------



## Havana Brown

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I think there has been only one Marriage. Matt and Suzy from season 2 got married and have at least one child.


and in clips from the last finale you could tell that Matt had put on a few pounds.


----------



## dolfer

This was the first season that I have watched and I loved it. Too bad they don't sell the previous seasons of Biggest Loser on DVD. I would definitely buy them! 

This show should be mandatory viewing in schools and workplaces. I am sure it would inspire quite a few people to drop some weight. 

Entertaining, educational, and inspirational. BL has got it all!


----------



## craftassistant

IJustLikeTivo said:


> I think there has been only one Marriage. Matt and Suzy from season 2 got married and have at least one child.


another one just got married this year or late last year. I can't think of their names. Oh it was the teacher from the midwest.. The high school male teacher.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

craftassistant said:


> another one just got married this year or late last year. I can't think of their names. Oh it was the teacher from the midwest.. The high school male teacher.


I forgot about them. Didn't he pop the question on the show?


----------



## Havana Brown

Marty and Amy. Yeah, he asked on tv. Cute couple.


----------



## Jayjoans

gchance said:


> I had thought it was a scarf too, but in closeup you could see the knot. It was a tie.


I think it was an ascot. Ascots do tie, but they are more scarflike. Ascots are worn on the bare skin, just like Bob was wearing it. I don't think it was a statement to the producers of his objection to dress up, ascots are gaining in popularity once again.


----------



## justapixel

It was a tie, not an ascot. Windsor knot and all.

And, it looked ridiculous. 

I'm so glad Ali won! She's just darling and she worked so hard. She's a hard-body now and I think she'll stay that way forever.

Mark looked so different it's hard to believe it's the same person.


----------



## JaneiR36

What a darling, that Bernie   You could just see from the way he started crying he wasn't expecting to win!! Who made that comment about Bernie giving Bob the evil eye during weigh-ins for not choosing him, see!!!  Can't believe none of the Big Boys won anything! Can't believe it all came down to who lost the most weight, not gameplay!


----------



## IJustLikeTivo

justapixel said:


> It was a tie, not an ascot. Windsor knot and all.
> 
> And, it looked ridiculous.
> 
> I'm so glad Ali won! She's just darling and she worked so hard. She's a hard-body now and I think she'll stay that way forever.
> 
> Mark looked so different it's hard to believe it's the same person.


Nitpick. Not a windsor at least not a full windsor which would be symmetric, looked like a four in hand. Either way, it looked stupid inside the shirt.


----------



## laststarfighter

JaneiR36 said:


> What a darling, that Bernie  You could just see from the way he started crying he wasn't expecting to win!! Who made that comment about Bernie giving Bob the evil eye during weigh-ins for not choosing him, see!!!  Can't believe none of the Big Boys won anything! Can't believe it all came down to who lost the most weight, not gameplay!


They won the friendship of a lifetime and the sweet tattoos to show it.


----------



## Havana Brown

laststarfighter said:


> They won the friendship of a lifetime and the sweet tattoos to show it.


That made me giggle. 

Does anyone remember what Jay's daughter has? He said after he got home he would do a run for his daughter's [syndrome, disease?] I'm trying to be PC, I just don't know what to call it. Does Mark's daughter also have it? If so, is it something only XX carries?


----------



## laststarfighter

Havana Brown said:


> Marty and Amy. Yeah, he asked on tv. Cute couple.


I wonder if his divorce was final when he proposed.

Interesting read I found from someone's blog who quoted from Kai's blog. If you recall, Kai was one of the finalists from that season:



> September 4, 2007 - Tuesday
> 
> AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT THINKS ITS IN BAD TASTE TO PROPOSE TO YOUR MISTRESS ON NATIONAL TV!?!?!
> Current mood: confused
> 
> Ok, so I was gonna keep my big mouth shut- but we all know that it's not in my nature.
> 
> I just received a text message from a friend on the east coast that is watching the reunion show, I don't watch tv, don't even have it hooked up actually and if I did I wouldn't be watching anyway- other than to see how beautiful Pammy looks- anyway my best friend from highschool texts me telling me that Marty is going to propose to Amy on the show. Am I the only one who remembers Marty's WIFE!?!?!
> 
> ok, so I get it, things happen people fall in and out of love, even when you are married and Marty and I had a long talk about this when Amy was voted off the ranch and I approached him with how I felt about what all of us ranchers knew was an ongoing affair- I mean he moved into her room for chrissake, we weren't stupid-anyway he explained it all, and as much as I would have made different choices (for example telling my wife before beginning a new relationship) things happen. I have to say that I saw Amy and Marty as they fell in love, as did all of us on the ranch and I do believe sometimes things just happen no matter how hurtful they may be to others, LIKE YOUR WIFE.
> 
> Here is what pisses me off about the situation; (yes, it's none of my business but so ****ing what?!) At worst Marty and Amy are using their relationship as a marketing angle at best they are being used by 3Ball and NBC. This publicity stunt will help to promote their new personal training business and they can market themselves as the new "Matt and Suzy" and NBC ever looking after more publicity and money is more than happy to oblige. Guess what people Matt and Suzy WERE NOT CHEATING on a SPOUSE with each other at the ranch MARTY and AMY were, why are we rewarding this behavior as though it were an ideal fairytale to emmulate? Fat or thin, this is tacky ****. Again, I get it- sometimes you can't help falling in love, but you CAN help the choices you make and the sensitivity you show toward someone you loved enough at one point to MARRY. You could have the decency to not flaunt your affair in the face of a woman who sent you off to a TV show that was supposed to change both your lives, a woman who worked her ass off to hold down the fort at home, lose weight and become healthier while you were gone. A woman who loved you before you were "Marty from The Biggest Loser" when you were just "Marty a teacher from the mid-west."
> 
> I get that NBC could give a **** about this woman, they care only about $, but come on Amy and Marty show some sensitivity. Seriously what the **** is wrong with people?
> 
> * If you don't remember his wife that's because she was edited out of everything except the cruise episode, where she was his secret guest waiting for him, imagine how he **** himself when he saw her, talk about an awkward boat trip for EVERYONE*


----------



## Cindy1230

laststarfighter said:


> I wonder if his divorce was final when he proposed.
> 
> Interesting read I found from someone's blog who quoted from Kai's blog. If you recall, Kai was one of the finalists from that season:


Wow. I had no idea that was going on.


----------



## LlamaLarry

Wow, did not know that either. Did we know he had a wife, as in she appeared in any of the segments? Or did NBC go ahead and edit her out knowing which way Marty and Amy were headed?


----------



## Havana Brown

LlamaLarry said:


> Wow, did not know that either. Did we know he had a wife, as in she appeared in any of the segments? Or did NBC go ahead and edit her out knowing which way Marty and Amy were headed?


Always read the bottom line: 
* If you don't remember his wife that's because she was edited out of everything except the cruise episode, where she was his secret guest waiting for him, imagine how he **** himself when he saw her, talk about an awkward boat trip for EVERYONE*

I don't even remember that. I thought Marty was a young kid right out of college teaching in the midwest.

Wow, Kai sure does sound bitter doesn't she? It totally sounds like her though.


----------



## laststarfighter

I knew Marty was married during the show. I believed he mentioned his wife in interviews, then there was the cruise, and of course she was there when he went home to be greeted by friends and family. 

Yeah, Marty is not the great guy he pretended to be during the show. And remember him crying over missing the kids he taught at school? Well, the reality is that he quit and moved out of town not long after they threw him a big welcome home.

I was kinda disappointed to find out about the affair and leaving his wife after telling us how much he loves his wife and job during the shows.


----------



## LlamaLarry

Havana Brown said:


> Always read the bottom line:


 You can't expect me to keep reading after engaging my Moral Outrage mode do you? 


> I don't even remember that. I thought Marty was a young kid right out of college teaching in the midwest.


Me too. I was too distracted by how much better he looked, along with my wife asking in the background, "How come you don't have pecs like that?!?", to realize he was a butt nugget.


> Wow, Kai sure does sound bitter doesn't she? It totally sounds like her though.


Sweet God, did I hate Kai. Seriously, she bugged the ever lovin' crap outta me that season.


----------



## gchance

Just a quick update, I listened to Jillian Michaels's radio show podcast from Sunday morning today. She had Ali in-studio, and Bernie on the phone. Great show! All you fans of BL should listen, they gave quite the insight as to how Ali kept going from home.

She was in close contact with Jillian the whole time (so she was receiving telephone coaching off-campus). At one point she had done the math for the goal of where she wanted to be by the finale, was working out like 6 or 7 hours a day, yet the numbers still didn't add up for how many calories she was burning... so she did the same thing, except while wearing a 40lb weight vest. Yikes!

Anyway, have a listen. They were both fawning over Bernie, and apparently Betty Sue had a huge crush on him during filming. 

Another thing... Ali made a bet with Jillian that if she won, Jillian would have to wear pink on TBL next season. So there you go, hehe. Also, Jillian's producer for the radio show commended her for taking her advice on clapping like a lady.

Greg


----------



## mattack

gchance said:


> BTW on Jillian's radio show she barely talked about the finale (unlike last season). Opening the show she didn't say a word and her producer (who doesn't watch the show) actually brought it up. She said oh, I'm not going to talk about it, since you don't watch, hehe. Then at the end of the show she reminded everyone to watch and got some ribbing over the dress she's forced to wear.


This isn't directly related, but there was a news teaser for my local news saying something like "see what happened at the Biggest Loser after the cameras stopped"..

Of course, since I finished watching the show last night, I couldn't see that night's local news.

I realize this is probably total non-news being promoed... but does anybody know if something interesting/eventful DID happen after the live show?


----------



## gchance

Not that I know of, but if anything did happen, it'd be mentioned in the BL messageboard at NBC.

Greg


----------



## Havana Brown

What I liked about Ali's workout is that it wasn't all at the gym. They showed her swimming and hiking, stuff that will still give you a good workout without a gym.


----------



## craftassistant

gchance said:


> She was in close contact with Jillian the whole time (so she was receiving telephone coaching off-campus). At one point she had done the math for the goal of where she wanted to be by the finale, was working out like 6 or 7 hours a day, yet the numbers still didn't add up for how many calories she was burning... so she did the same thing, except while wearing a 40lb weight vest. Yikes!
> 
> Greg


ok so here is my question was Jillian and Bob giving at home help to the others? We know that Jillian just adored Ali but is that fair that Ali got coaching from one of the trainers while she was kicked off?

I am curious to know if this is allowed.


----------



## gchance

craftassistant said:


> ok so here is my question was Jillian and Bob giving at home help to the others? We know that Jillian just adored Ali but is that fair that Ali got coaching from one of the trainers while she was kicked off?
> 
> I am curious to know if this is allowed.


That I don't know for sure, but I do know that she was doing it for Brittany (who was on the show shortly after she was eliminated). Also don't forget, when they were all home for a week, Bob got onto Paul for not calling him. You could always call Jillian's show sometime and ask. 

Greg


----------



## JFriday

I'm sure they gave all the eliminated people their numbers. They did it when they went home for the week. Some probably took advantage of it more than others.


----------



## JaneiR36

craftassistant said:


> ok so here is my question was Jillian and Bob giving at home help to the others? We know that Jillian just adored Ali but is that fair that Ali got coaching from one of the trainers while she was kicked off?
> 
> I am curious to know if this is allowed.


I understand about it seeming unfair to favor one person, but for all intents and purposes she thought she'd been voted off! It'd be cruel (IMO) for Ali to call Jillian and her to say sorry you're no longer on the show, can't help you. Hmm.

For some reason, I just had a flashback of Betty Sue saying she'd give her life to make her daughter happy. I actually believe her  She was just beaming with so much pride, she couldn't hide it! She actually didn't do too badly herself!!


----------

